# Liberty Movement > Rand Paul Forum >  Rand Paul assaulted at Kentucky home (UPDATE: 6 broken ribs)

## Brett85

http://thehill.com/homenews/senate/3..._xlfM.facebook




> Kentucky State Police have arrested a man accused of assaulting Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky.) at his home in Bowling Green, the senator's office confirmed on Saturday. 
> 
> "Senator Paul was blindsided and the victim of an assault," Kelsey Cooper, a spokeswoman for Paul, said in a statement. "The assailant was arrested and it is now a matter for the police. Senator Paul is fine.”
> 
> The Warren County Attorney's Office issued a warrant for Boucher's arrest shortly after the assault on Friday. The suspect was identified as 59-year-old Rene Boucher of Bowling Green, Kent., according to a statement from Kentucky State Police. 
> 
> Police are investigating the assault, according to the statement. Boucher has been charged with 4th degree assault, causing a minor injury.



--


update:




> This was no minor attack.
> 
> The Latest: APNewsBreak: Paul recovering from 5 broken ribs - Nov. 5, 2017 5:28 PM ET
> http://www.apnewsarchive.com/2017/A-...4e0002f0edd754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Brett85

Looks like I was a couple minutes late.  The mods can merge the two threads.

----------


## dannno

https://health.usnews.com/doctors/rene-boucher-175755

----------


## dannno

http://psp276.sb.siliconmtn.com/profile

----------


## Krugminator2

Here is the police photo.

----------


## angelatc

According to Google, he's a DO in Bowling Green?

----------


## Matt Collins

holy $#@!

----------


## Matt Collins

> According to Google, he's a DO in Bowling Green?


According to Daily Caller there is someone else in the town with the same name. It isn't the doc who assaulted Rand:

http://dailycaller.com/2017/11/04/ra...kentucky-home/

----------


## angelatc

http://dailycaller.com/2017/11/04/ra...kentucky-home/




> Kentucky State Board of Election voting records list Boucher as a registered Democrat. A person with the same name also works as an anesthesiologist in Bowling Green.

----------


## angelatc

> According to Daily Caller there is someone else in the town with the same name. It isn't the doc who assaulted Rand:
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2017/11/04/ra...kentucky-home/


A local paper called him Dr.  We'll see - early reports are often jumbled and confusing.

----------


## wizardwatson

> According to Daily Caller there is someone else in the town with the same name. It isn't the doc who assaulted Rand:
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2017/11/04/ra...kentucky-home/


I think it is the D.O.  

Even though this article..

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...ted/832663001/

...only indicates the reporter looked up address based on name, here is a customs ruling about the therm-a-vest verifying that's the docs address:

https://www.customsmobile.com/ruling...c_id=NY+K81661

And you can see the Dr. looks older in this photo:



So it that image is around 2003, which is when the customs ruling is dated, I'm guessing Danno's photo is 20 years or so outdated.  In which case the mugshot may be him.  I do think the cheek lines look similar.

----------


## KEEF



----------


## RonZeplin

Maybe Boucher saw the ANTIFA revolution ad in the NYT, and went jihadi a day early on Nov 3rd instead of the 4th?

----------


## donnay

> *BG man charged with assaulting Paul at senator's home*
> 
> By DON SERGENT dsergent@bgdailynews.com  Nov 4, 2017 Updated 2 hrs ago
> 
> A Bowling Green man was arrested Friday and charged with fourth-degree assault after an incident at the Bowling Green home of U.S. Sen. Rand Paul.
> 
> Rene Boucher, 59, is in the Warren County Regional Jail in lieu of a $5,000 bond, according to online jail records available Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Paul suffered minor injuries, according to a news release from Kentucky State Police Post 3 in Bowling Green.
> ...


http://www.bgdailynews.com/news/bowl...317e978c7.html

----------


## kahless

This is what happens when you do not put up a wall and allow anyone to come on your property.

----------


## Ender

> /23131919_968311466643091_7939605246700207985_n.jpg  ?oh=e286ecb2f0cc9339d47bc2abe11e554b&oe=5A723E88[/IMG]


I hope Rand's OK- and gives this guy a butt-kickin' but I DO agree with the Trump pic.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> This is what happens when you do not put up a wall and allow anyone to come on your property.


See, now that’s a joke.

----------


## devil21

Booking listing has him as "Albert Rene Bousher".  Make sure you folks are referencing the right person!



Arrest info
https://kentucky.arrests.org/Arrests...bert_34703064/

(eta:   booking name info is wrong, def is rene albert boucher...the info comes from county arrest feeds so sheriff's office messed up the name for some reason)

----------


## Raginfridus



----------


## tod evans

*Sen. Rand Paul assaulted at Kentucky home, reportedly by neighbor*

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/11/04...-neighbor.html

Sen. Rand Paul was assaulted at his home in Bowling Green, Kentucky by an irate neighbor while he was mowing his lawn on Friday afternoon, according to neighbors.

Kentucky State Police have arrested the senators assailant, identified as Rene Boucher, 59, of Bowling Green for intentionally assaulting Paul at his home, causing minor injury, local law-enforcement officials confirmed to Fox News.

Boucher was arrested and charged with one count of 4th degree assault  minor injury. He was taken to the nearby Warren County Detention Center where he is being held on $5,000 bail.

A second neighbor told local news station WNKY said that the Senator was mowing his lawn around 3 p.m. on Friday when Boucher assaulted him. The neighbor also confirmed that the two share a corner adjacent to their homes and have been embroiled in an ongoing feud.

The assailant could face up to a year in jail for the Class A misdemeanor. Local newspaper, The Bowling Green Daily News reports that Warren County Attorney Amy Milliken said Boucher could face extra charges.

Rene Boucher was arrested and charged on friday after he assaulted neighbor Sen. Rand Paul over a long standing feud.  (Warren County Jail)

Officials for Sen. Pauls office say that the former presidential candidate did not suffer any major injuries.

"Senator Paul was blindsided and the victim of an assault," Kelsey Cooper, a spokeswoman for Paul, said in a statement to thehill.com. "The assailant was arrested and it is now a matter for the police. Senator Paul is fine.

Voting records from the Kentucky State Board of Election list Boucher as a registered democrat, according to The Daily Caller. *A person with his name also works as an anesthesiologist in Bowling Green.*_ (Some broad who obviously doesn't need/want or deserve the attention. T.E.)
_
The Daily News also reported that Boucher was awarded a 2003 patent for a pain relief product called Therm-a-vest, which was sold on QVC in 2005, according to a news report at the time.

A Facebook account that is alleged to be maintained by Boucher was found to contain multiple anti-Trump postings.

----------


## unknown

> No doubt he has an account here and is probably for open borders for Muslims.





> Boy, when you get fixated on a subject, no matter how irrelevant it may be to the rest of the known universe, it just consumes your whole reality.  Doesn't it?
> 
> Don't look now, kahless, but your beer went flat because it's for open borders for Muslims.  And your electric bill is due because the power company is for open borders for Muslims.  And the weather outside is not a perfect 72 degrees for you because it's for open borders for Muslims.  Deal.


Last week, someone farted in my elevator.  Was probably one of them Moslems who arrived via our open borders.

----------


## Suzanimal

I hope he's okay. As others have pointed out, it sounds like a neighbor dispute. Of course the Democrat turns to violence and is not even honorable about it, either. Really? Jumping a man from behind? Pussy.

----------


## Anti Federalist

The loving and tolerant left again...at least he didn't start shooting at him like back in May.

----------


## Raginfridus

> I hope he's okay. As others have pointed out, it sounds like a neighbor dispute. Of course the Democrat turns to violence and is not even honorable about it, either. Really? Jumping a man from behind? Pussy.


He's lucky the Pauls aren't Bushes. Or McCains or Grahams - they'd be hovering over gitmo in a rendition jet.

----------


## Danke

Why is Rand mowing?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Why is Rand mowing?


No Mexicans in his neighborhood?

----------


## tod evans

> Why is Rand mowing?


If I knew then what I know now I'd have picked my own damn cotton.



If I knew then what I know now I'd have mowed my own damn lawn.

----------


## specsaregood

> Why is Rand mowing?


I recall reading in a puff piece that it is one thing he really enjoys doing himself.

----------


## specsaregood

> I recall reading in a puff piece that it is one thing he really enjoys doing himself.


Yeah there it is:
https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ut-me-2015275/



> 11. Some would say I have a green thumb. I love working in the yard on my days off. *Mowing the lawn is very therapeutic for me.*

----------


## juleswin

> If I knew then what I know now I'd have picked my own damn cotton.
> 
> If I knew then what I know now I'd have mowed my own damn lawn.



Plus, you could have just stayed in your ancestral home in Europe instead of leaving for the New world

Could have also avoided the colonization of many lands that already had people living in it. 

Maybe also build a long giant wall like the Chinese did around Euro lands.

And lastly, never leave your mama's basement cos the less people u interact with, the safer you will be. That is backed up by all criminal statistics 

Just saying

----------


## tod evans

>

----------


## PursuePeace

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/rand-pa...y-home-police/




> Kentucky State Police Master Trooper Jeremy Hodges said he could not release details of the assault because of security issues. Hodges did say that Boucher is an acquaintance of Paul. CBS affiliate WNKY reports the Boucher is a neighbor of Paul's.
> 
> Hodges said Boucher would have faced more serious charges if had he used a weapon or if Paul had been injured seriously.
> 
> "If he was using any type of a dangerous instrument, then it would have been a felony charge," Hodges said by telephone Saturday.
> 
> According to WNKY, the *the FBI believe that the attack was politically motivated.*

----------


## brandon

The thought of two well-to-do old guys wrestling over some minor property dispute cracks me up. I bet Rand has some trees hanging over the other guys property line that he refused to remove.

----------


## vita3

Interesting..wonder what the real problem is between the two?

----------


## Krugminator2

Appears to be a Bernie Bro. His Facebook posts read like a slightly more insane version of Keith Olbermann.
http://www.thelibertyconservative.co...ers-supporter/


https://www.facebook.com/rene.boucher.140

----------


## James Otis, Jr.

> The thought of two well-to-do old guys wrestling over some minor property dispute cracks me up. I bet Rand has some trees hanging over the other guys property line that he refused to remove.


 Na, based on this guy's facebook page, this is very likely politically motivated.  And, WKNY is already reporting the FBI thinks so:  http://www.wnky.com/story/36764458/s...-bowling-green

Please don't play into the MSM inevitable attempt to make this a suburban property owners dispute.

----------


## Krugminator2



----------


## Schifference

Is this a false flag?

----------


## dannno

> Is this a false flag?


No, it's either a veiled threat from tptb or just some msm cult leftist trained boobus... possibly nothing more than a neighborly dispute but it appears that it runs deeper.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Plus, you could have just stayed in your ancestral home in Europe instead of leaving for the New world
> 
> Could have also avoided the colonization of many lands that already had people living in it. 
> 
> Maybe also build a long giant wall like the Chinese did around Euro lands.
> 
> And lastly, never leave your mama's basement cos the less people u interact with, the safer you will be. That is backed up by all criminal statistics 
> 
> Just saying


Yeah, could've left everyone living in mud huts.  I'm not sure most would have preferred that, however.

----------


## XNavyNuke

> Yeah, could've left everyone living in mud huts.  I'm not sure most would have preferred that, however.


Earth Firsters would have. They, and the megafauna of the Americas and Australia, would also have preferred the Siberian land bridge and Timor Sea hadn't been crossed.

Just saying.

XNN

----------


## nikcers

I haven't seen a good source of news on this or anything that looks legit on what really happened so I am just going to keep imagining that the guy put up a bunch of Bernie Sanders 2016 posters in Rand's lawn.

----------


## mrsat_98



----------


## osan

> http://thehill.com/homenews/senate/3..._xlfM.facebook


Where was his sidearm?

----------


## nikcers

A bunch of people on reddit claiming to know the assailants family and live in the same town claim that the guy is an $#@!. I'm loving the endless memes about it though, mostly playful.




> []Inesophet 62 points 10 hours ago "Hey Randy you $#@!ing Cock, where is my $#@!ing Toaster? I know you have it!" Rand: "Keep your friends Close, but your enemies Toaster. What you gonna do huh? Beat me? You cant beat me! Hahaha"
> 
> 
> Pretty sure thats how it played out.

----------


## Valli6

This story is posted on the DailyMail and probably half the comments are from people expressing shock and disbelief that a U.S. senator would actually mow his own lawn! Ha ha. Mostly positive comments towards Rand. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti....html#comments

Looking at the guys mug shot, I'm glad to see he suffered some damage to his face. Some reports are saying Rand was wearing "ear plugs" and the guy came at him from behind. Some suggesting that Rand may have rib injuries, mention "trouble breathing".

----------


## Matt Collins

> Why is Rand mowing?


Because he is cheap LOL. I'm guessing his sons weren't around to do it.

----------


## PursuePeace

> Because he is cheap LOL. I'm guessing his sons weren't around to do it.



No, he probably just enjoys it.

----------


## RonZeplin



----------


## Suzanimal

I do. It's good thinking time. 

His cup holder is disturbingly empty, though. o_O




> No, he probably just enjoys it.

----------


## anaconda

I see Rand uses the lawn mower of the 1% elite. Perhaps it was the continued darn noise from the thing that sent the neighbor over the edge. He should have an electric mower, powered by electricity generated by Kentucky coal.

----------


## undergroundrr

> No, he probably just enjoys it.


Is that the culprit's house behind him?

----------


## kahless

This was no minor attack.

The Latest: APNewsBreak: Paul recovering from 5 broken ribs - Nov. 5, 2017 5:28 PM ET
http://www.apnewsarchive.com/2017/A-...4e0002f0edd754



> Doug Stafford said it is unclear when Paul will return to work since he is in considerable pain and has difficulty getting around, including flying. Stafford said Sunday that the broken ribs include three displaced fractures, which can lead to life-threatening injuries. The severe pain can last for weeks or months.


About a half hour before that article came out.

Sen. Rand Paul had trouble breathing after assault; FBI involved in investigation
http://www.kentucky.com/news/politic...182927486.html



> Robert Porter, who has known Paul and his family for more than 2 decades, told the Washington Post he went to see Paul Saturday evening.
> 
> “He’s in some pain, but he’s going to be fine,” Porter told the newspaper. Porter said Paul’s return to Washington will be a “game-time decision” but that Paul is planning to return to work at some point in the coming days.

----------


## Danke

> I see Rand uses the lawn mower of the 1% elite. Perhaps it was the continued darn noise from the thing that sent the neighbor over the edge. He should have an electric mower, powered by electricity generated by Kentucky coal.



Battery power riding lawn mower.  That is pretty gay.  And to make matters worse, the "dude" is wearing ear muffs.

----------


## anaconda

> Battery power riding lawn mower.  That is pretty gay.


That's the stale and moss-covered way of thinking.

----------


## anaconda

> Where was his sidearm?


"Senator guns down neighbor" is probably not the headline we want.

----------


## Suzanimal

> This was no minor attack.
> 
> The Latest: APNewsBreak: Paul recovering from 5 broken ribs - Nov. 5, 2017 5:28 PM ET
> http://www.apnewsarchive.com/2017/A-...4e0002f0edd754


Dang, that's really bad. I just bruised a rib once and it hurt to breathe for weeks.

----------


## Danke

> Dang, that's really bad. I just bruised a rib once and it hurt to breathe for weeks.


TMI

----------


## anaconda

> This was no minor attack.
> 
> The Latest: APNewsBreak: Paul recovering from 5 broken ribs - Nov. 5, 2017 5:28 PM ET
> http://www.apnewsarchive.com/2017/A-...4e0002f0edd754


How could the assailant break five of Rand's ribs? This seems technically challenging somehow.

----------


## kahless

NBC issued a correction last night about them being acquainted with each other, according to the police; it is not the case they had never met.  What a nutter.
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...rested-n817591

----------


## kahless

> How could the assailant break five of Rand's ribs? Render him unconscious and clobber his unguarded mid section repeatedly with a baseball bat?


Maybe or the way he landed on part of the machine.

----------


## Krugminator2

> This was no minor attack.


I like how all the headlines say "minor injury." Possible death doesn't seem minor.  And how the hell is this only a possible max one year in prison?

I wouldn't be surprised if the official reason is some property dispute. But after this guy's Facebook, there is no chance politics wasn't a huge motivator. The guy is an unhinged leftist. You don't attack a US Senator like that over a property dispute.

----------


## Schifference

Will Rand continue cutting the grass when he occupies the white house?

----------


## euphemia

> I haven't seen a good source of news on this or anything that looks legit on what really happened so I am just going to keep imagining that the guy put up a bunch of Bernie Sanders 2016 posters in Rand's lawn.


You'd think something like that would upset the homeowners association...

----------


## Danke

> Will Rand continue cutting the grass when he occupies the white house?



No.

----------


## jct74

he has lung contusions too

https://www.politico.com/story/2017/...en-ribs-244579

----------


## William Tell

Get well soon Rand.

----------


## kahless

> I like how all the headlines say "minor injury." Possible death doesn't seem minor.  And how the hell is this only a possible max one year in prison?
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the official reason is some property dispute. But after this guy's Facebook, there is no chance politics wasn't a huge motivator. The guy is an unhinged leftist. You don't attack a US Senator like that over a property dispute.


Apparently a correction was issued and they had never met.  I am thinking the guy is probably mentally off and worked himself up into a frenzy for whatever political reason and took action. 

Getting blindsided is not something a regular Joe would expect coming riding along on your mower with ear plugs. As a Republican public figure in a nation of this size they probably should have been thinking more about home security.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

5 broken ribs is no minor altercation!  What did the guy do?  Beat him with a tire iron??

----------


## tod evans

> 5 broken ribs is no minor altercation!  What did the guy do?  Beat him with a tire iron??


I garnered both 'tackled' and 'mowing the lawn' from what's been written...

Slammed into from behind, or the side while on a riding mower could certainly break ribs.

----------


## phill4paul

> he has lung contusions too
> 
> https://www.politico.com/story/2017/...en-ribs-244579


  I would say the charges need to be bumped to assault in the second degree (class C felony) which carries a 5-10 yr. sentence.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> 4th degree assault? 
> 
> $5k bail? 
> 
> This is weird. Waiting for more details. Hope Rand is OK.


Bail is probably the most backwards, screwed up thing in our judicial system.

They do need to up the charges on this, possibly even to aggravated assault. It takes a lot of force to displace a rib (fracturing is fairly easy but the bone usually stays relatively in-line).

----------


## Krugminator2

From WAPO https://www.washingtonpost.com/power...=.2bbd4e7c2a57




> Jeff Jones, a registered nurse who worked with Boucher at the Bowling Green Medical Center, described Bouchers politics as liberal.
> 
> He was active on social media and said some negative things about the Republican agenda, Jones said. 
> 
> I think it was unfortunate that they lived so close together, he added
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Bullington, a former member of the city commission, knows both men. He said Sunday that Boucher is divorced and lives alone. Bullington described Boucher as a socialist.
> ...

----------


## MRK

This is upsetting. Broken bones cause a lot of lasting damage and discomfort.

Hopefully Rand will be able to get this guy out of his house so he can live in peace.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> From WAPO https://www.washingtonpost.com/power...=.2bbd4e7c2a57


Lordy help me I clicked on the comments. Can we please write off the Left and just let the Right kick the $#@! out of them? Of all the Republican senators in D.C. they are celebrating and mocking Rand.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Bail is probably the most backwards, screwed up thing in our judicial system.


Rand would be the first person to say that the bail system is unjust, as it stands. 

Indeed, he has a bill pending on the subject. 




> Will Rand continue cutting the grass when he occupies the white house?


There's only one way to be sure.

----------


## Matt Collins

> I would say the charges need to be bumped to assault in the second degree (class C felony) which carries a 5-10 yr. sentence.


Yeah really.




> Hopefully Rand will be able to get this guy out of his house so he can live in peace.


Yeah, as in prison... and then an indefinite restraining order.

----------


## William Tell

> From WAPO https://www.washingtonpost.com/power...=.2bbd4e7c2a57





> A Facebook page that appeared to be Boucher’s included links  to articles and memes critical of President Trump and a* news article  about a Montana Republican congressional candidate who attacked a  reporter the day before winning his seat.* The page said Boucher is a  former Army pain-management specialist and graduated from the College of  Osteopathic Medicine in Des Moines in 1984.

----------


## PursuePeace

> *
> They do need to up the charges on this, possibly even to aggravated assault*. It takes a lot of force to displace a rib (fracturing is fairly easy but the bone usually stays relatively in-line).


Definitely!!

----------


## SneakyFrenchSpy

This also shouldn't be lost on anyone that this Boucher character is getting a ton of free publicity for his rice vest, as it is now mentioned in every single news story about this incident. Maybe he figured a misdemeanor assault charge would be worth the uptick in visibility for his product. This really should be upgraded to Felony Assault charges and will make it harder for the bastard to profit from his crime.

----------


## Swordsmyth

What is coming up in the near future that THEY want Rand out of action for?

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> What is coming up in the near future that THEY want Rand out of action for?


The presidency...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The presidency...


He should be healed by 2020.

I mean in the time he will be unable to be in the Senate.

----------


## Raginfridus

> He should be healed by 2020.
> 
> I mean in the time he will be unable to be in the Senate.


He's supposed to be developing a tax reform bill isn't he? Was that last month's business, or ongoing?

I want to see this Rene Doucher saddling the White House mower in blaze orange when Rand's in office. It wouldn't have to be combined with prison, just call it community service. He has to cut the lawn every week for 8 years, snow plow in the winter or something... never see his family again. 

For real though, if Rand was a Clinton or Bush, the fool would be dead. He picked a soft target the media wouldn't weep for, with his back turned and deaf from the motor running. $#@!ing coward would have been goo if he tried tackling Obama. (I think even nominees keep their secret service don't they?) He's a pussy.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> He's supposed to be developing a tax reform bill isn't he? Was that last month's business, or ongoing?
> 
> I want to see this Rene Doucher saddling the White House mower in blaze orange when Rand's in office. It wouldn't have to be combined with prison, just call it community service. He has to cut the lawn every week for 8 years, snow plow in the winter or something... never see his family again. 
> 
> For real though, if Rand was a Clinton or Bush, the fool would be dead. He picked a soft target the media wouldn't weep for, with his back turned and deaf from the motor running. $#@!ing coward would have been goo if he tried tackling Obama. (I think even nominees keep their secret service don't they?) He's a pussy.


Nothing Rand wants will likely survive in the tax plan (much as I hate to say it), there must be something else coming up that they think he could sway the Senate about.

----------


## Matt Collins

> The presidency...


No chance that Rand runs for President again.

----------


## Raginfridus

> Nothing Rand wants will likely survive in the tax plan (much as I hate to say it), there must be something else coming up that they think he could sway the Senate about.


If not tax reform, then gun control. That's been in the press recently...

He can still serve his term with an absentee vote.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> If not tax reform, then gun control. That's been in the press recently...
> 
> He can still serve his term with an absentee vote.


I'm looking for a "black swan" or "bolt from the blue", like war maybe, something they don't want him able to speak to the Senate about.

----------


## Raginfridus

In the mean time, gun control is something Republicrats, Trump, and MSM salivate for more of. I guess we'll find out.

----------


## devil21

> He should be healed by 2020.
> 
> I mean in the time he will be unable to be in the Senate.


Things look to be going more sideways by the day.  Like everything coming out of the media lately, this whole story is just bizarre.  What are the odds that someone attacks Rand and gets a small bond at the same time Rand is looking to make bond procedures an issue (though can be argued that bond is a state issue, not a fed issue).  And the Sheriff's office screws his name up so badly in the booking record but the media knows exactly how his name is spelled correctly?  It's all just very strange.

----------


## timosman

Last tweet before the assault?

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

> Things look to be going more sideways by the day.  Like everything coming out of the media lately, this whole story is just bizarre.  What are the odds that someone attacks Rand and gets a small bond at the same time Rand is looking to make bond procedures an issue (though can be argued that bond is a state issue, not a fed issue).  And the Sheriff's office screws his name up so badly in the booking record but the media knows exactly how his name is spelled correctly?  It's all just very strange.


I agree, something very screwy about this.

----------


## mrsat_98

> This is upsetting. Broken bones cause a lot of lasting damage and discomfort.
> 
> Hopefully Rand will be able to get this guy out of his house so he can live in peace.


Sue the bastard, civilly, and take his house and everything else and leave him walking the streets. 




> What is coming up in the near future that THEY want Rand out of action for?


http://thefederalistpapers.org/us/po...tm_campaign=LC

Possible Motive Discovered In Attack On Rand Paul – It’s BAD…

Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky.) suffered minor injuries after being assaulted at his home in Bowling Green Friday afternoon. Now, we know a possible motive in the crime.

According to the Daily Caller, records with Kentucky State Board of Election show the alleged assailant, Rene Boucher, is a registered Democrat. Fox News also noted that “a person with his name also works as an anesthesiologist in Bowling Green.”

The Daily Caller also revealed that a Facebook account that appears to Boucher’s contains multiple anti-President Donald Trump postings.

On May 17, Boucher posted, “May Robert Mueller fry Trump’s gonads,” a reference to the former FBI director’s investigation into possible collusion between the Trump campaign and Russian government.

There are no postings on the account about Paul, though there are many others that criticize Republicans in general.

Boucher shared posts from Occupy Democrats, a popular Facebook page for liberals and progressives.

He shared one Occupy Democrats post that cited left-wing academic Noam Chomsky’s criticizing the Republican party as “the most dangerous organization in world history.”

A neighbor who witnessed the assault told WNKY-TV that Paul and Boucher are next-door neighbors and Paul was mowing his lawn at the time of the assault. According to the neighbor,* Paul and Boucher share a corner adjacent to their homes and they have been embroiled in an ongoing feud.
*
Boucher was arrested and charged with fourth-degree assault. He could spend up to 12 months in jail if guilty.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> Secession, Now.


It doesn't really work when you are all clumped together, unfortunately. In 1861 the differences in ideology were neatly drawn along regional borders, perhaps with the exception of the Mason-Dixon areas. This guy was his friggin_ neighbor,_  and I think we both know what neighbors are good for. 

What is more likely to happen is a "Bleeding Kansas" situation where people are just beating each other in the streets. Hell, it's already starting to look like that, even in the well-to-do communities of doctors. Bring it on, I say. We're just delaying the inevitable.

----------


## shakey1

Just heard about this last night... hope he'll be alright.




> It is not easy to break multiple ribs. Such an injury would have to be caused by use of lethal force. Why are these charges not more severe than "4th degree assault?"





> The page said Boucher is a  former Army pain-management specialist and graduated from the College of  Osteopathic Medicine in Des Moines in 1984.


Given his education/profession, it would seem he'd have some knowledge of how to maximize injury to his victim, eh?

----------


## The Northbreather

> Dang, that's really bad. I just bruised a rib once and it hurt to breathe for weeks.


So did I. 

The doctors said that bruised ribs hurt more than broken ones do. Apparently if your ribs break it relieves pressure but the bruised rib just swells and is irritated by breathing.

I thought I was having a heart attack.

----------


## Suzanimal

> So did I. 
> 
> The doctors said that bruised ribs hurt more than broken ones do. Apparently if your ribs break it relieves pressure but the bruised rib just swells and is irritated by breathing.
> 
> I thought I was having a heart attack.


I thought I had punctured a lung. I slipped in the shower and my rib cage hit right across the side of the tub and the whole way to the emergency room I thought, so this is how it ends for me. o_O

----------


## jllundqu

News says Rand was tackled from behind, causing the injury.  But this whole thing stinks....

Rand and co. downplayed the injury...

Only misdemeanor charge for the perp...

Guy is a fellow doctor in his neighborhood at his house...

I don't think we are getting the whole story here.  My mind immediately went to "guys only do this when women or money are involved"....  hope there's no funny business here.

----------


## kahless

> It is not easy to break multiple ribs. Such an injury would have to be caused by use of lethal force. Why are these charges not more severe than "4th degree assault?"


They are calling it "high velocity severe force."

----------


## undergroundrr

Sounds like a baseball bat.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> News says Rand was tackled from behind, causing the injury.  But this whole thing stinks....
> 
> Rand and co. downplayed the injury...
> 
> Only misdemeanor charge for the perp...
> 
> Guy is a fellow doctor in his neighborhood at his house...
> 
> I don't think we are getting the whole story here.  My mind immediately went to "guys only do this when women or money are involved"....  hope there's no funny business here.



You thinking Rand may be doinking the perps wife?

----------


## jllundqu

> You thinking Rand may be doinking the perps wife?


I'm saying I have no idea, but it sounds fishy to me.  Some are painting this as a 'Bernie supporting socialist attacked Rand Paul over his stance on healthcare' etc etc.  But if so, why did Rand downplay the incident and his injuries?

I'd be lying if I said the thought didn't cross my mind that there is more here than what's being reported...

----------


## dannno

> You thinking Rand may be doinking the perps wife?


No, if anything his son nailed the perps daughter but there is no evidence of that beyond them being fb friends.

----------


## jllundqu

> They are calling it "high velocity severe force."


Tackled from behind.  No weapon used.

----------


## specsaregood

> You thinking Rand may be doinking the perps wife?


Let's not start pushing ugly unfounded rumors.  Next you know we'll have people here posting pics of various politicians with bruises on their face next to randals' and saying it was an initiation into some satanic cult.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

5 broken ribs is a misdemeanor?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Trump derangement syndrome.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> No, if anything his son nailed the perps daughter but there is no evidence of that beyond them being fb friends.


Maybe the son is doinking the neighbor's daughter and Rand is doinking the neighbor's wife and Rand's dog is doinking the neighbor's dog...

Whatever the case, I'm glad to hear Rand is going to be ok.  If the guy had hit Rand's head as hard as he hit is rib cage we would be in mourning now.  Rand needs to be armed for sure and maybe he was.  Sounds like the guy sneaked up from behind and pounced.

----------


## osan

> 


An example of *right* thinking.

----------


## osan

> 5 broken ribs is a misdemeanor?



That's what I'd like to know.

Smells like Class-A felony to me.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> That's what I'd like to know.
> 
> Smells like Class-A felony to me.


Unprovoked, major injuries, with little doubt of it being a politically motivated attack on a US Senator. Seems like it should be a small fine. Surely if some other Senator were attacked like this it would be handled exactly the same way. /s

----------


## specsaregood

> An example of *right* thinking.


Which wont do you much help and might actual end up worse if you get attacked from behind while wearing earplugs.  just saying...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> From WAPO https://www.washingtonpost.com/power...=.2bbd4e7c2a57





> Lordy help me I clicked on the comments. Can we please write off the Left and just let the Right kick the $#@! out of them? Of all the Republican senators in D.C. they are celebrating and mocking Rand.


WaPo is the major media home of Trotskyites (neoconservatives), Marxists, Leninists and Stalinists. Their celebration of political violence is nothing new.




> Jim Bullington, a former member of the city commission, knows both men. He said Sunday that Boucher is divorced and lives alone. *Bullington described Boucher as a socialist*.


That's all they care about. He's one of them.

----------


## Suzanimal

> WaPo is the major media home of Trotskyites (neoconservatives), Marxists, Leninists and Stalinists. Their celebration of political violence is nothing new.
> 
> 
> 
> That's all they care about. He's one of them.


Have you read the comments at Faux? SMDH...

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/11/04...ucky-home.html

----------


## euphemia

It seems like commenters think there is more to the story.  In this case it looks like motive is going to be the key.

----------


## James Miller

This was obviously a far-left assassination attempt against Rand. 

It was either a lone wolf inspired by antifa or a Koch-funded conspiracy.

----------


## undergroundrr

> If the guy had hit Rand's head as hard as he hit is rib cage we would be in mourning now.


I morbidly thought the same thing. It seems pretty obvious the guy wasn't going for homicide.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> http://www.wave3.com/story/36764371/...ed-by-neighbor





> According to the neighbor, Senator Paul and Boucher have had ongoing problems. Senator Paul and Boucher share a corner adjacent to their homes.


"share"?

Well there's yer problem.

Sheesh, prayers for some healing and peace.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Not to engage in hypothesizing without all of the facts, but if this guy invented a heat pad for pain therapy, you could imagine that he would like his product to be paid for in full by the government or health insurance (like those scooters). In other words, he could have a crony socialist enrichment motive at play, and Rand would be a hindrance to his evil plot.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> According to Google, he's a DO in Bowling Green?


Can you please tell me what a "DO" is  ? Googling these two letters including "public function" etc. etc. doesn't yield much useful. 

A "District Ottorney" ?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I morbidly thought the same thing. It seems pretty obvious the guy wasn't going for homicide.


Are you trying to make excuses for this scumbag?

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> motive





> motive is going to be the key.



The attacker was a leftist extremist.  His victim was on the extreme right.

The motive was definitely political, I will guarantee.  The attacker's lawyers will come up with some other supposedly motivating incidents, parking on the street or playing music too loud or whatever, but *it is political*.  Mark my words.

*More fundamentally, it is temperamental.*  As I've sometimes been mentioning lately, political beliefs are correlated with all kinds of other beliefs, habits, tendencies, and lifestyle choices, and this whole web of thought and action is heavily biologically-driven.

People on the left are generally r-selected, like rabbits.

People on the right are generally K-selected, like wolves.

The two groups are really virtually two different species.  There is a very deep-seated biological enmity between the groups.  In a very real way: it's us or them.  Life or Death.  Survival or Extinction.

*That's why this Rabid Rabbit attacked Rand.*

----------


## dannno

> Can you please tell me what a "DO" is  ? Googling these two letters including "public function" etc. etc. doesn't yield much useful. 
> 
> A "District Ottorney" ?


Doctor of Osteopathic Medicine (anesthesiology)

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> It is not easy to break multiple ribs. Such an injury would have to be caused by use of lethal force. Why are these charges not more severe than "4th degree assault?"


I don't know but then again, I don't believe you particularly help society by locking up individuals for a very long time. It costs money and when they get out, have they become better people or better criminals ? Depends I guess... But on average you could say something about it. It's not restitution either, it's pure revenge. So no, let him pay the medical bills, any lost income and a big sum as restitution.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> The attacker was a leftist extremist.  His victim was on the extreme extremely right.


Fixed that for ya.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> I mean in the time he will be unable to be in the Senate.


Rand is K.  He'll get to the Senate.  Mark my words.  If he cares about this country, he will _crawl_, he will hitchhike, he will _rent a blooming blimp!_  He will do whatever it takes to be on the Senate floor voting to cut taxes, free healthcare, and help save America.

No question.  This is his Hero's Moment.  Rand on the floor in a wheelchair.... Rand _fillibustering_ from a wheelchair....

He has just become ten times more powerful than he was before.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Fixed that for ya.


Same thing, man.  But never hurts to emphasize that.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The attacker was a leftist extremist.  His victim was on the extreme right.
> 
> The motive was definitely political, I will guarantee.  The attacker's lawyers will come up with some other supposedly motivating incidents, parking on the street or playing music too loud or whatever, but *it is political*.  Mark my words.
> 
> *More fundamentally, it is temperamental.*  As I've sometimes been mentioning lately, political beliefs are correlated with all kinds of other beliefs, habits, tendencies, and lifestyle choices, and this whole web of thought and action is heavily biologically-driven.
> 
> People on the left are generally r-selected, like rabbits.
> 
> People on the right are generally K-selected, like wolves.
> ...


I don't know that r/K is entirely applicable within a species, but I'd wager that Moleneux has popularized it's use for his listeners.

A better description would be to use the Myers/Briggs categorization. The left tends to be "F", the right tends to be "T". The term "bleeding heart liberal" once illustrated that distinction.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> I don't know that r/K is entirely applicable within a species.


Why not?

You should read the book!

----------


## Jamesiv1

> Rand is K.  He'll get to the Senate.  Mark my words.  If he cares about this country, he will _crawl_, he will hitchhike, he will _rent a blooming blimp!_  He will do whatever it takes to be on the Senate floor voting to cut taxes, free healthcare, and help save America.
> 
> No question.  This is his Hero's Moment.  Rand on the floor in a wheelchair.... Rand _fillibustering_ from a wheelchair....
> 
> He has just become ten times more powerful than he was before.


Hopefully, he will be in a wheelchair but never be televised in a wheelchair. We will hear about it only in hushed whispers.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> That's what I'd like to know.
> 
> Smells like Class-A felony to me.


I'm pretty sure if I slapped Nancy Pelosi across the face I'd be in jail for a very long time

----------


## donnay

I think Rand better start carrying a gun for his protection.  These people aren't right in the head.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I'm pretty sure if I slapped Nancy Pelosi across the face I'd be in jail for a very long time


Well they would say, she's a woman...     

Of course that would be a lie, but that's what happens anymore.

----------


## jct74

> *New Details on Rand Paul Assault: Sneak Attack, Possible Political Dispute*
> 
> by KASIE HUNT and DARTUNORRO CLARK
> NOV 6 2017
> 
> Disagreement between Rand Paul and his neighbor over the senator's politics and his property line were possible motives in the Sunday attack that left the Kentucky lawmaker with five broken ribs, a source told NBC News on Monday.
> 
> Paul was wearing headphones while mowing his lawn in Bowling Green, Kentucky, when he was attacked from behind by Rene Boucher, 59, on Sunday afternoon, two sources said. Paul suffered five rib fractures, including three displaced fractures.
> 
> ...


read more:
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/con...ispute-n818021

----------


## phill4paul

> "share"?
> 
> Well there's yer problem.
> 
> Sheesh, prayers for some healing and peace.


  Fences make good neighbors.

----------


## jct74

> *Suspect in attack on Sen. Rand Paul might face more serious charges, police say*
> 
> By Wesley Lowery and Ed O'Keefe
> November 6
> 
> The man accused of attacking Sen. Rand Paul on Friday may soon face more serious criminal charges because the Kentucky Republican is suffering from several rib injuries, law enforcement officials said Monday.
> 
> An attorney for the man charged in the attack, Rene Boucher, also said Monday that the dispute had absolutely nothing to do with eithers politics or political agendas and was merely a very regrettable dispute between two neighbors over a matter that most people would regard as trivial.
> 
> ...


read more:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/power...4a0_story.html

----------


## Crashland

I don't get it, how is 5 broken ribs not a serious physical injury?

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Fences make good neighbors.


Yep, couldn't agree more.  
Individual property rights/fences aren't mean or greedy, they just set clear boundaries for the human condition.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> I don't know that r/K is entirely applicable within a species.


It certainly acts within other species, as biologists know.  Even in bacterium we see it!  Life adapts to its environment in order to survive and thrive.

When resources are plentiful, r-selection wins the day.  Even the most K-selected species, like humans, wolves, and whales, will shift to more r-selecting behavior in such an environment.

When resources are scarce and the environment is harsh, even the most r-selected species, like rabbits, rodents, squid, grass, and even bacteria, will shift into more competitive K-selected behavior (yes, grass can behave!).

r vs. K is a gradient, and the gradient applies everywhere: both within and between phyla, orders, classes, species, and individuals.

----------


## undergroundrr

> A better description would be to use the Myers/Briggs categorization.


Absolutely. A basic understanding of this finally cleared up for me that a large portion of humanity will never desire liberty no matter how strong an argument you make. It also explains why there are such invariably deep divisions within a supposedly politically homogeneous group such as libertarians, or even specifically Ron Paul supporters.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I think Rand better start carrying a gun for his protection.  These people aren't right in the head.


I tend to agree. If this guy decided that blindly attacking someone was a good idea, what will he do next?




> read more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Boucher was released on Saturday on $7,500 bond and ordered to not have any contact with Paul, his family or offices or to obtain any firearms or weapons of any kind, according to bond paperwork provided by the county.
> 			
> ...


That would not be comforting. So we have a potential political assassin, being told to go home and be good while living next door to his target?

Now things are starting to sound a bit suspicious...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I tend to agree. If this guy decided that blindly attacking someone was a good idea, what will he do next?
> 
> 
> 
> That would not be comforting. So we have a potential political assassin, being told to go home and be good while living next door to his target?
> 
> Now things are starting to sound a bit suspicious...


Rand and his family need to find someplace else to stay until the freak is behind bars and/or has lost his house in the civil suit, if neither one happens he needs to move permanently.

----------


## jct74

> That would not be comforting. So we have a potential political assassin, being told to go home and be good while living next door to his target?
> 
> Now things are starting to sound a bit suspicious...


I can't imagine that anyone who would sneak up on a U.S. Senator and break 5 of his ribs is of very sound mind.  Especially a doctor who is plenty smart enough to know the implications of such an act.  I think the guy is unhinged and its disturbing to think that he lives the next house over from Rand.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> I don't know but then again, I don't believe you particularly help society by locking up individuals for a very long time. It costs money and when they get out, have they become better people or better criminals ? Depends I guess... But on average you could say something about it. It's not restitution either, it's pure revenge. So no, let him pay the medical bills, any lost income and a big sum as restitution.


There's a deterrence factor as well (which I understand some people don't believe in either). In any case, if you can beat the snot out of a senator and only have to pay $5k and spend a year in jail, they might as well be operating it like a dunking booth. Unless they increase the charges, this whole thing is a joke.

Come one come all. Got a ticket? Fantastic! Step right up. Keep throwing 'til you hit the bulls-eye.

----------


## specsaregood

> There's a deterrence factor as well (which I understand some people don't believe in either). In any case, if you can beat the snot out of a senator and only have to pay $5 and spend a year in jail, they might as well be operating it like a dunking booth. Unless they increase the charges, this whole thing is a joke.
> 
> Come one come all. Got a ticket? Fantastic! Step right up. Keep throwing 'til you hit the bulls-eye.


I'm of the mind that Randal probably isn't pushing it harder.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I'm of the mind that Randal probably isn't pushing it harder.


If that is true then he needs to move and get bodyguards.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Absolutely. A basic understanding of this [Myers/Briggs personality categories] finally cleared up for me [stuff I was confused about].


Ahh, but where do the personality differences *come from?*  It is wonderful -- and necessary -- to categorize and organize things, as Aristotle did for the animal and plant life of Earth.  But, surely it is a first step, not the consummation of enlightenment.  What we inquisitive humans really want to know is "why"?  And we want to do that -- and here I can only speak for myself -- so that we can crush and destroy the enemies of liberty and civilization and truth and create a free, good, and virtuous society for our descendants to inhabit.

So, again I ask: but where do the personality differences *come from?*  What would be plausible?  Could they be largely caused by factors that are..... *biological* ?  Isn't it true that we as humans are partly.... *biological* ?  Could it be that biology, like White Lives, _matters_?

Thankfully we know that humans have a spiritual component along with the physical, and thus none of this is purely deterministic.  But to plug our ears entirely to the influence of our biology on us?  To ignore plain, though perhaps unpleasant, *facts*, that would be, well, anti-truth, would it not?





> a large portion of humanity will never desire liberty no matter how strong an argument you make.


 Which would seem to be a strong argument for *keeping these freaks away and far away from you*.  For those for whom arguments matter.  Which, I acknowledge, is not everyone.

Those for whom they do not matter are not creatures who you want as neighbors.  Those who advocate massive criminalism, i.e. socialists, leftists, etc., are not  creatures who you want as neighbors.

They really aren't.

----------


## angelatc

> I don't get it, how is 5 broken ribs not a serious physical injury?


I think that when the arrest was made the cops were not aware of the broken ribs.

----------


## jct74

some Fox News coverage, Shep thinks it is very strange




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMJljjsmMi0

----------


## phill4paul

> I think that when the arrest was made the cops were not aware of the broken ribs.


  More than likely. I imagine assault in the second degree (Class C felony) under KY law will be the charge when all is said and done. No idea if the Feds will pursue anything, but I have a feeling they probably won't.

----------


## undergroundrr

> crush and destroy


Yeah, that's not really my cup of tea. But Boucher seemed to think it was a good option.




> *keeping these freaks away and far away from you*.


Are white people with French ancestry a target group now? I'd better make sure I'm carrying my papers.

----------


## osan

> I'm pretty sure if I slapped Nancy Pelosi across the face I'd be in jail for a very long time


I'm pretty sure you're on the money.

I'm also pretty sure that if you slapped her like that and I had billions, I'd cover your lawyers fees.

----------


## jllundqu

Found this article and it was very vague but said this:




> Bowling Green, KY - 
> Senator Rand Paul is recovering after a man assaulted the Senator at his Kentucky home on Friday November 3rd.
> 
> According to Senator Paul's Press office, "Senator Paul was blindsided and the victim of an assault.  The assailant was arrested and it is now a matter for the police. Senator Paul is fine.”
> 
> Kentucky State Police say the Senator was not transported to the hospital.
> 
> Police tell WNKY News 59 year old Rene Boucher of Bowling Green was arrested for the assault.
> 
> ...


http://www.wnky.com/story/36764458/s...-bowling-green

----------


## jct74

h/t AllahPundit

----------


## kahless

Senator Rand Paul hospitalized in fight over yard waste
https://www.rawstory.com/2017/11/sen...er-yard-waste/



> Neighbors say the pair were quarreling over leaves and grass clippings. 
> 
> Pieces of grass and dead leaves may have led to the senator being hospitalized. Many had been speculating about what may have led to the fight, which left Paul in the hospital Monday recovering from the fractures and a bruised lung—but no one thought it could possibly be over foliage. 
> ...
> The New York Times reported the fighting centered on a strip of land between their homes.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Rand's neighbor of 17 years ambushed the good Senator while mowing his  lawn and beat the stuffing out of him, cracking 5 ribs, *knocking out 3  teeth, and possibly breaking his jaw.

*More at: http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-1...-paul-attacked*

From the comments:

* 



Fecund Stench Nov 6, 2017 10:23 PM 
            From the comments at Naked Capitalism, this morning:
 "I had a colleague die of this, well after the breaking.  He contracted pneumonia and was unable to cough to clear his lungs. Senator  Paul might benefit from admission to an intensive care unit, under the  care of a thoracic surgeon, and a team of respiratory therapists, and  treated with an epidural block. It seems his assailant used his training as an anesthesiologist, and an osteopath, to attempt murder."
https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2017...s-11617-2.html

----------


## PursuePeace

> Senator Rand Paul hospitalized in fight over yard waste
> https://www.rawstory.com/2017/11/sen...er-yard-waste/


yard waste = politics

----------


## Matt Collins

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/06/u...wyer-says.html

----------


## dannno

> Mr. Paul, 54, has long stood out in the well-to-do gated neighborhood south of Bowling Green, Ky., that he calls home. The senator grows pumpkins on his property, composts and has shown little interest for neighborhood regulations.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Mr.  Porter, who says he spoke with Mr. Paul on Saturday after the incident,  said the senator told him he and Mr. Boucher had not talked in years.  Mr. Porter said he was not familiar with any landscaping disputes  between the two neighbors.
“He is still unsure why he was attacked,” Mr. Porter said. “I don’t know if he knows why he was attacked.”

Three Kentucky Republicans, who requested anonymity to discuss the case,  said Mr. Paul had been embarrassed by the incident and was not  interested in drawing attention to it.

More at: https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/06/u...wyer-says.html

----------


## Anti Federalist

Yeah, bull$#@!.

This was a political "hate crime", *not* a scuffle over leaves.

----------


## mrsat_98

How long before "going liberal" replaces "going postal"?

----------


## tod evans

> So, short of uncivilized revenge violence?, what would you say is the remedy to having 5 of your ribs broken?


'Uncivilized' revenge is certainly preferable to using the "Just-Us" system...

But I doubt Rand is going to beat his ass..... Next best scenario is to let the guy sell and move after covering all expenses and compensation for the trauma...

There's no need for kangaroo kourts and klown kops...

----------


## mrsat_98

> 'Uncivilized' revenge is certainly preferable to using the "Just-Us" system...
> 
> But I doubt Rand is going to beat his ass..... Next best scenario is to let the guy sell and move after covering all expenses and compensation for the trauma...
> 
> There's no need for kangaroo kourts and klown kops...


Turn a "good lawyer" ( I know oxymoron) loose on him right now and and sit back and heal up. The next few years will be worse than anything he has ever experienced.

----------


## William Tell

> The two men were anything but strangers. Mr. Paul and Mr. Boucher have  lived next to each other for 17 years, and at one point even worked at  the same hospital. Mr. Boucher practiced for many years as an  anesthesiologist and invented a rice-filled vest used for back pain. *He  now lives alone, neighbors said.*


 Perhaps this will stop some of the nastier speculation going on.

----------


## William Tell

> Matthew J. Baker, a lawyer for Mr. Boucher, called the matter a very regrettable dispute between neighbors over a trivial matter.
> 
> The incident has absolutely nothing to do with eithers politics or political agendas, Mr. Baker said in a statement on Monday. It was a very regrettable dispute between two neighbors over a matter that most people would regard as trivial.
> 
> *We sincerely hope that Senator Paul is doing well and that these two gentlemen can get back to being neighbors as quickly as possible,* Mr. Baker said.


 SMH, yeah sounds cozy and nice bet Rand would sleep well.




> In Kentucky and in Washington, Mr. Bakers comment about the trivial nature of the dispute prompted speculation about what had gone down, and how long Mr. Paul would remain at home.
> 
> Neighbors said it was well known that the men had strongly divergent political views  Mr. Paul is a libertarian who identifies as a Republican; Mr. Boucher is a registered Democrat. But they said the dispute had more to do with long-simmering tensions over their adjacent properties than politics.
> 
> They just couldnt get along. I think it had very little to do with Democrat or Republican politics, said Jim Skaggs, who developed the gated community and who lives nearby. *I think it was a neighbor-to-neighbor thing. They just both had strong opinions, and a little different ones about what property rights mean.
> 
> Asked about long-leveled allegations that Mr. Paul had disregarded neighborhood regulations, Mr. Skaggs, who is also a former leader of the county Republican Party, said that the senator certainly believes in stronger property rights than exist in America.*

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> He has no base or serious support anymore. His supporters are too narrow, and not willing to put in the effort needed to get him over the line.


Some (many!) allies are incompatible. If you go left, you lose the right. That's what happened. The right wants deportation for illegal Mexicans, and does not want increased leniency for black drug dealers.

Nice thing about the right, they're pragmatic (and also politically hapless and pathetic) and thus very forgiving. If Rand shuts up about leftist issues and stops appearing in solidarity with Jesse Jackson or whatever crazed black leftists he was smooching with, and if he strongly helps push through tax cuts, immigration cuts, and deportation, after a few years of this the right will mostly forgive and forget.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Drudge linking reports that he will be out of action in the Senate for quite a while.

----------


## donnay

Yeah sure nothing to do with politics at all.  

*Rand Paul’s Socialist Attacker Insists Assault Had ‘Nothing To Do’ With Politics*
http://dailycaller.com/2017/11/06/ra...with-politics/

----------


## specsaregood

> Drudge linking reports that he will be out of action in the Senate for quite a while.


I just don't see that happening, especially when they try to push through some real sleaze.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I just don't see that happening, especially when they try to push through some real sleaze.


If we weren't such a shadow of our former selves, I'd suggest and be willing to contribute to a "get well soon, Randal" moneybomb.

----------


## EBounding

Just one of the things Rand gets endure for being in the Senate.  Even if this wasn't directly "politically motivated", I'm sure there was resentment that he was a US Senator getting away with whatever this dispute was.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Daily Beast Reporter Accidentally Purposely Tweets Out Rand Pauls Home Address


Fixed it.

----------


## timosman

Secret rituals?  - http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?p=6525803

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Secret rituals?  - http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?p=6525803


UM, NO, this was more than a mysterious black eye, this was political terrorism.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Uh no, that's not what happened at all. Nice try at revising history though.


You don't even have a logical fallacy to accuse me of!  Nothing?  Nothing at all?  I think that's the closest we are ever going to see to you posting "Yeah, you're basically right."



Rand veered left.  Tried to appease them.  Tried to build some alliances with them.  Tried to talk to them in their snobby, urban, supercillious language.  That was obviously what he did.  It was long-term and ongoing, for years.  It was more than a tactic, it was a strategy.  A very well-thought-out, intentional, patient strategy.  Got on the cover of TIME a time or two with the strategy.  "Most Interesting Man in Politics!" the leftists swooned.  Who was to say it wouldn't work?  Some here on RPF _still_ advocate pandering to and allying with the left.  And maybe it would have worked brilliantly in the general, setting himself as a moderate centrist like this.  Didn't work for McCain, but hey, I'm no consultant/sound guy.  But we never got to see, because the GOP electorate wanted to... what was that phrase again?  Build That.... rehabilitation center for newly-released MS-13 members?

----------


## Valli6

That earlier NY Times article mangled the story to push the neighborly dispute angle. Held back statement from Rand saying he had no idea why he was attacked, till the very end.  Meanwhile speculation from nameless nobodies, plus the guilty man's lawyer, made up the title and the bulk of their "report".

http://www.wgauradio.com/news/friend...ojoya9kzwE14I/



> *FRIEND SAYS RAND PAUL DOES NOT KNOW WHAT PROMPTED ATTACK*
> ADAM BEAM and BRUCE SCHREINER Associated Press
> November 7, 2017 1:40 PM EST - Updated: November 7, 2017 1:38 PM EST
> 
> LOUISVILLE, Ky. -  LOUISVILLE, Ky. (AP) — U.S. Sen. Rand Paul does not know why a longtime neighbor tackled him in his yard and broke five of his ribs, sidelining him from the Senate, a close friend of the lawmaker said Tuesday.
> 
> *Rob Porte*r, who says he has known Paul for 20 years, visited the senator on Saturday just one day after the attack. *He said Paul was mowing his yard and had stopped to remove a limb when 59-year-old Rene Boucher, Paul's neighbor for 17 years, tackled him from behind, slamming him to the ground. Porter said Paul was wearing ear protection and did not hear Boucher coming.*
> 
> For days, mystery has swirled around what led to the assault, from Washington, D.C., to the high-end gated community where both men live. Rumors spread in the community that the attack stemmed from a festering neighborhood dispute about lawn debris. But Porter said in all the years he has known Paul, he has never heard him mention Boucher or any type of yard issue with his neighbor.
> ...

----------


## dannno

I'm just glad this guy didn't tackle his own children and send them to the hospital, that would have been REALLY tragic

----------


## Southron

Sounds to me like Rand "tough-guyed" it when giving a police statement and was actually hurt worse than he admitted.

----------


## Crashland

Police: What happened Rand??
Rand: Well you know the interesting thing is, I had ear protection on...

----------


## kahless

Rand probably spent time reading all the posts here that say "never talk to cops".

----------


## William Tell

> Police: What happened Rand??
> Rand: Well you know the interesting thing is,* is* I had ear protection on...


FIFY added another is.

----------


## nikcers

> UM, NO, this was more than a mysterious black eye, this was political terrorism.


That's the part I don't get, does Rand have cameras? He says he didn't see the guy coming, he got sucker punched and probably woke up in the hospital right? Either there are a lot of holes in this story or we are not getting all the information.. we don't even know if the guy did it just because they said he did it right?

----------


## specsaregood

> That's the part I don't get, does Rand have cameras? He says he didn't see the guy coming, he got sucker punched and probably woke up in the hospital right? Either there are a lot of holes in this story or we are not getting all the information.. we don't even know if the guy did it just because they said he did it right?


You don't have a right to any information.  A neighbor had said that Randal managed to throw the douchbag off of him, indicating that he didn't "wake up in the hospital".   Sounds like the guy was on top and wailing away.  A police interviewed him at the scene and thought he had some bruises and cuts, but didn't know he had cracked ribs.  A spokesman for Randal said he was embarrassed by the whole situation and didn't want to bring any extra attention to it.   Seems pretty normal of a reaction to me.   If you gotten beaten up by some guy attacking you unnoticed would you go around releasing camera footage of it or wanting to bring extra attention to it?  Most men wouldn't.

----------


## phill4paul

> You don't have a right to any information.  A neighbor had said that Randal managed to throw the douchbag off of him, indicating that he didn't "wake up in the hospital".   Sounds like the guy was on top and wailing away.  A police interviewed him at the scene and thought he had some bruises and cuts, but didn't know he had cracked ribs.  A spokesman for Randal said he was embarrassed by the whole situation and didn't want to bring any extra attention to it.   Seems pretty normal of a reaction to me.   If you gotten beaten up by some guy attacking you unnoticed would you go around releasing camera footage of it or wanting to bring extra attention to it?  Most men wouldn't.


  Rand doesn't bring attention to himself that way. I know he did some interviews after the Senate ballgame attack, but he never seemed to thrive in that particular light. Seemed he wanted to keep bringing it back to policy.

----------


## nikcers

> You don't have a right to any information.  A neighbor had said that Randal managed to throw the douchbag off of him, indicating that he didn't "wake up in the hospital".   Sounds like the guy was on top and wailing away.  A police interviewed him at the scene and thought he had some bruises and cuts, but didn't know he had cracked ribs.  A spokesman for Randal said he was embarrassed by the whole situation and didn't want to bring any extra attention to it.   Seems pretty normal of a reaction to me.   If you gotten beaten up by some guy attacking you unnoticed would you go around releasing camera footage of it or wanting to bring extra attention to it?  Most men wouldn't.


Thanks for the info- don't know about you but to me this seems out of the normal. I don't know anyone who has been jumped by their neighbor to the tune that they can't come back to work. To me a little bit of context sounds like the norm, not out of the norm. I don't pretend to know anything I try to get all my news from Rand Paul he seems to be the only person telling it like it is, and in one of his most recent interviews when asked about the state of things and foreign policy he said arm yourself, he then later clarified to do it by staying informed, so I appreciate the info.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Daily Beast Reporter Accidentally Tweets Out Rand Pauls Home Address


It's not hard to find. Back in '08 he told me he was probably the only doctor in town that had his home number and address listed in the phone book. Anyone with 3 brain cells and 5 minutes on Google can figure it out.

----------


## nikcers

> Rand doesn't bring attention to himself that way. I know he did some interviews after the Senate ballgame attack, but he never seemed to thrive in that particular light. Seemed he wanted to keep bringing it back to policy.


I hope its his pride and he isn't being shut up, lots of changes going on in the middle east especially in countries Rand Paul has expressed lots of criticism for.  I think we might see regime change in SA before we see it in Iran with the way things are going. Something Rand has recently predicted.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Rand veered left.  Tried to appease them.  Tried to build some alliances with them.  Tried to talk to them in their snobby, urban, supercillious language.  That was obviously what he did.  It was long-term and ongoing, for years.  It was more than a tactic, it was a strategy.  A very well-thought-out, intentional, patient strategy.  Got on the cover of TIME a time or two with the strategy.  "Most Interesting Man in Politics!" the leftists swooned.  Who was to say it wouldn't work?  Some here on RPF _still_ advocate pandering to and allying with the left.  And maybe it would have worked brilliantly in the general, setting himself as a moderate centrist like this.  Didn't work for McCain, but hey, I'm no consultant/sound guy.  But we never got to see, because the GOP electorate wanted to... what was that phrase again?  Build That.... rehabilitation center for newly-released MS-13 members?


Talking to black people and visiting the inner city is not what cost him the Republican primary. 


  If anything it helped him.

----------


## phill4paul

> It's not hard to find. Back in '08 he told me he was probably the only doctor in town that had his home number and address listed in the phone book. Anyone with 3 brain cells and 5 minutes on Google can figure it out.


  He did it by publishing a copy of the arrest affidavit. The address of Paul and Boucher were on it. He really should have blacked them out. For the safety of both.

----------


## phill4paul

> I hope its his pride and he isn't being shut up, lots of changes going on in the middle east especially in countries Rand Paul has expressed lots of criticism for.  I think we might see regime change in SA before we see it in Iran with the way things are going. Something Rand has recently predicted.


  I'm not gonna concern troll. Sometimes things are what they are. His neighbor didn't seem particular stable to begin with so, I think it is what it is.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## undergroundrr

>

----------


## phill4paul

From Rand's facebook.



> Rand Paul
> 10 mins · 
> 
> ‪I appreciate all of the kind words and support from everyone. A quick medical update: *final report indicates six broken ribs and new X-ray shows a pleural effusion‬.*


https://www.facebook.com/RandPaul/?h...olnUhY&fref=nf





> What is pleural effusion?
> 
> Pleural effusion, sometimes referred to as “water on the lungs,” is the build-up of excess fluid between the layers of the pleura outside the lungs. The pleura are thin membranes that line the lungs and the inside of the chest cavity and act to lubricate and facilitate breathing. Normally, a small amount of fluid is present in the pleura.





> Symptoms of pleural effusion include:
> 
> Chest pain
> Dry, nonproductive cough
> Dyspnea (shortness of breath, or difficult, labored breathing)
> Orthopnea (the inability to breathe easily unless the person is sitting up straight or standing erect)


https://my.clevelandclinic.org/healt...eural-effusion

----------


## kahless

> From Rand's facebook.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RandPaul/?h...olnUhY&fref=nf
> 
> https://my.clevelandclinic.org/healt...eural-effusion


Wow, not good. With each passing day it keeps getting worse.  Whats next, two days from now we will find he is blind in one eye or missing finders or something.

----------


## misconstrued

If he ends up with pneumonia this could become potentially deadly. These charges need to be upgraded and there should be a restraining order that forces the neighbor to move.

----------


## georgiaboy

Shame that Rand doesn't have any friends that have his back on this.

Real pity.

//

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Wow, not good. With each passing day it keeps getting worse.  Whats next, two days from now we will find he is blind in one eye or missing finders or something.





> If he ends up with pneumonia this could become potentially deadly. These charges need to be upgraded and there should be a restraining order that forces the neighbor to move.





> Rand's neighbor of 17 years ambushed the good  Senator while mowing his  lawn and beat the stuffing out of him,  cracking 5 ribs, *knocking out 3  teeth, and possibly breaking his jaw.
> 
> *More at: http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-1...-paul-attacked*
> 
> From the comments:
> 
> * 
> 
> 
> ...


This was attempted murder and it is time the charges were upgraded to that.

----------


## kahless

> This was attempted murder and it is time the charges were upgraded to that.


When I said it keeps getting worse I had not even seen "knocking out 3 teeth, and possibly breaking his jaw", before I posted that.  I wonder how long it will be before we see the pictures.

----------


## Matt Collins

> No, it was really overplaying the pot card and putting all his eggs in the student basket.  Fringe and no money.


You obviously weren't paying attention or actually know what it takes to win an election.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Rand had a Wall problem.
> 
> The (white male) electorate are deeply cynical about the immigration issue.  They've been burned repeatedly.  Everybody, and I mean everybody, has lied to them.  Repeatedly.  The electorate weren't even really convinced that _Trump_ would build the wall!  Why do you think they shouted and chanted it at him every rally he held?  But he apparently was able to persuade enough of them that there was at least some plausible chance he'd actually Build That Wall and deport the beaners that they came out and voted -- many for the first time in years.


The wall is NOT what cost him the election.  If it was, then why did Ron practically win Iowa just 3 years earlier?

----------


## Matt Collins

> Rand lost because he didn't properly address whatever one's pet issue happened to be. It had nothing to do with party machinery, the electoral landscape, or the media-industrial complex.


Let's make a clarification here.... Rand could not have beaten Trump. I think Trump's personality was unbeatable because he was willing to do and say things that Rand wasn't. Had Trump not been in the race I think Rand may have had a chance to win if he had run a good campaign (he didn't). His campaign was a poorly managed joke from day one. Trump was the reason Rand couldn't win, but Rand's messaging and poor campaign are the reasons he did way worse in Iowa than he should have.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Never once does he explain why he thinks Rand lost.


Actually I have a long time ago. Pay attention and try to keep up...

----------


## Krugminator2

I vaguely remembered this Jim Skaggs in past articles.  I see he thought Rand was a lunatic when he first ran for Senate and criticized running for President and Senate at the same time. He has also brought up the home owners association stuff in the past.

It is funny that Breitbart had no trouble getting five of his neighbors on record, including multiple people on the homeowners board and the president,  when the rest of the  press only quoted a guy who passive aggessively $#@!s on Rand. http://www.breitbart.com/big-governm...are-fake-news/ 







> Many of Paul’s neighbors, however, disagree with these reports:“As a friend and neighbor of the Paul family, I have been disturbed by the inaccuracies in numerous media accounts of the assault that occurred on Friday, November 3rd,” writes Travis Creed in an email to Breitbart News. “*The stories of a ‘landscaping dispute’, or a dispute of any sort between Rand Paul and Rene Boucher are erroneous and unfounded. The reason for Mr. Boucher’s bizarre attack is known only to him. Statements to the contrary are irresponsible and unnecessary.*”
> This speculation regarding Boucher’s motive, Creed says “has led to an unfair characterization of the Pauls and their home.”
> “The Pauls are and always have been great neighbors and friends. They take pride in their property and maintain it accordingly. Rand has enjoyed working on and maintaining his lawn for as long as I have known him. He was attacked on his property for no apparent reason and suffered serious injury. That is the only fact known at this time.”
> “The Senator and his wife Kelley are great people who would never harm anyone in any way,” says Danny Renshaw, another neighbor who says he has lived in the same neighborhood as the Pauls for 17 years.
> Renshaw is appalled by the attack. “This is so wrong, for anyone to be blindsided and attacked while mowing their yard. I cannot imagine being in my yard pulling weeds or mowing and being violently attacked by anyone, much less my neighbor?” he tells Breitbart News.
> “*I can’t believe he was out of jail on a 7,500 bail Saturday morning,” Renshaw adds. “However, this is not me that was attacked, this is one of 100 U.S. Senators of the United States. What kind of person does that?*”
> Expressing the same concern, Alicia Stivers writes, “As neighbors and close personal friends of the Pauls for almost a quarter of a century, I have never heard Senator Paul speak an unkind word about anyone, let alone become physically violent.* Which makes it all the more shocking that a next-door neighbor of many years who has not so much as exchanged an email or spoken word with Rand in several years, would race downhill and pummel Rand from behind.”*
> “The Pauls own a lovely, wooded lakeside lot in our small subdivision,” Stivers continues. “I*n fact, the Pauls’ lot looks almost exactly the same today as it did 17 years ago when Dr. Boucher and his ex-wife chose their lot and built their house next door.*”
> “*Between us, my husband and I have served four years on the neighborhood homeowners association board a*nd we are unaware of any conflict or complaints from Dr. Boucher regarding the Pauls. Whatever the ‘reason’ for this attack on Rand, there is absolutely no justification for Dr. Boucher’s behavior,” she adds.
> ...

----------


## William Tell

> The wall is NOT what cost him the election.  If it was, then why did Ron practically win Iowa just 3 years earlier?

----------


## kahless

> The wall is NOT what cost him the election.  If it was, then why did Ron practically win Iowa just 3 years earlier?


Ron appeared stronger on immigration back then but after 2012 both started to significantly back off their earlier immigration positions and people took notice.  I think it was strategic since that is the way they thought the wind was blowing, but they were wrong.

So you have:

- Appearing wishy washy and using wishy washy language on immigration early on was not going to fly this cycle.  By the time Rand did get tough on immigration his campaign was effectively already over with little to no support.

- The strategic decision to work with GOP-E  and release his Heritage think tank tax plan with the hidden business VAT fell on deaf ears. This kind of VAT was something Ron always spoke out against since Congress could keep increasing it and people would not understand why the price of goods were increasing due to the VAT was hidden in means of production. His support had already been at the tipping point by then but I believe this effectively sealed his fate exactly at a time he needed the momentum.  

This was not the cycle to try and curry favor with the establishment on either the left or right.

- Going too far and for too long trying to gain favor with the far left therefore turning off the average Republican voter.  Doing so while totally ignoring economic issues people were so desperate to hear about this cycle.  Something Ron was able to champion in the past, particularly in 2008.  This signaled to people he was only running an education campaign on these issues and not a serious candidate.

----------


## dannno

> I vaguely remembered this Jim Skaggs in past articles.  I see he thought Rand was a lunatic when he first ran for Senate and criticized running for President and Senate at the same time. He has also brought up the home owners association stuff in the past.
> 
> It is funny that Breitbart had no trouble getting five of his neighbors on record, including multiple people on the homeowners board and the president,  when the rest of the  press only quoted a guy who passive aggessively $#@!s on Rand. http://www.breitbart.com/big-governm...are-fake-news/


+rep




> “The Pauls own a lovely, wooded lakeside lot in our small subdivision,” Stivers continues. “I*n fact, the Pauls’ lot looks almost exactly the same today as it did 17 years ago when Dr. Boucher and his ex-wife chose their lot and built their house next door.*”
> “*Between us, my husband and I have served four years on the neighborhood homeowners association board a*nd we are unaware of any conflict or complaints from Dr. Boucher regarding the Pauls. Whatever the ‘reason’ for this attack on Rand, there is absolutely no justification for Dr. Boucher’s behavior,” she adds.

----------


## mrsat_98

http://www.breitbart.com/big-governm...are-fake-news/. Just in from rands Facebook page.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Not when you buy a house in a neighborhood with a HOA like Rand did.  You pretty  much agree to be subjected to their rules when you purchase the home.


In Rand's case the HOA gambit is a lie meant to disguise the fact that this was political terrorism.

----------


## angelatc

> In Rand's case the HOA gambit is a lie meant to disguise the fact that this was political terrorism.


No argument there.

----------


## euphemia

According to people on the HOA, the Pauls were not a problem.  No complaints in 17 years.  Not one.

----------


## Anti Federalist

The communist media on this is atrocious.

They will be celebrating when the next $#@! spools up and finishes Rand.

There is and never will be any working with or common ground with these people.

They are violent, dangerous, unhinged Bolsheviks.

----------


## RonZeplin

There's nothing in the HOA agreement that Rand signed which says that, if your neighbor thinks that you might have violated a HOA rule, he can jump you and break 5 ribs.

----------


## specsaregood

> http://www.breitbart.com/big-governm...are-fake-news/. Just on from.rands Facebook page.


well that pretty much settles all that other BS from the windsock media.

----------


## angelatc

> The communist media on this is atrocious.
> 
> They will be celebrating when the next $#@! spools up and finishes Rand.
> 
> There is and never will be any working with or common ground with these people.
> 
> They are violent, dangerous, unhinged Bolsheviks.


Red pill II

----------


## Krugminator2

An hour and half after I made that post about the guy who the media quoted on the HOA stuff, Newsbusters wrote an article on the guy. I wonder if they read this site or someone who does tipped them off on that. It is kind of an obscure thing to write about. I only thought of it because I remembered his name from something I had read 6 or 7 years ago. https://www.newsbusters.org/blogs/nb...rfect-neighbor




> Why wouldn't Skaggs, for the sake of peace in his community, want to see Boucher behind bars? What does he have against Rand Paul?
> The answer appears to be "plenty."
> Part of it, based on Novelly's dispatch and a related Monday item at the _New York Times_, may relate to Paul's resistance to homeowners' association rules in the gated community. Even if true, how does one get from there to seemingly being okay with a serious, possibly life-threatening assault?
> 
> 
> Additionally, based on the following information easily obtained by searching the web and other news reports online, it appears that Skaggs, as an establishment Republican, also has a serious political axe to grind with Paul and other Republicans seen as interlopers:
> Paul rode the 2010 Tea Party wave to unseat the Bluegrass State Republican Party's preferred candidate. In 2014, the _New York Times_ quoted Skaggs describing Paul as "a right-wing radical."Skaggs has a been a heavy Republican donor for over two decades. One telling item: He contributed to Kentucky Senator Mitch McConnell's reelection campaign in 2012, but has not, as best I could determine, ever contributed to Paul.A January 2016 _New York Times_ item on Paul's simultaneous presidential and Senate reelection candidacies opened by describing Skaggs as "a longtime Republican official and neighbor of Mr. Paul," and eventually got around to telling readers that Skaggs was "on the (state) party’s executive committee." (Recent news reports at CBS and elsewhere indicate that this is still the case.) The _Times_also noted that Skaggs was then backing Jeb Bush for President.An August Politico item noted that although Skaggs was one of Kentucky's 2016 Republican presidential electors, he "said he would cast his electoral vote for Trump but may stay home on Election Day."
> The Monday _New York Times_ dispatch mentioned earlier only described Skaggs as "a former leader of the county Republican Party."
> Skaggs's apparent nonchalance over Paul's well-being after a potentially life-threatening attack, and his indulgence of alleged perpetrator Boucher, are intensely offensive.

----------


## Jamesiv1

So what the hell does the attacker say about why he did it?  Or his lawyer?

----------


## PursuePeace

With all this HOA talk, did I read somewhere that Paul's house may have been there before this neighborhood was built around him?
Where the heck did I get that from?

----------


## Matt Collins

> 


Nothing in there at all about building a wall

----------


## Matt Collins

> - Going too far and for too long trying to gain favor with the far left therefore turning off the average Republican voter.


If you think that is what happened, then you are sorely mistaken.

----------


## nikcers

> Once again, if we were even a shadow of what we were ten years ago, this guy would have been "doxxed" back twice as hard.
> 
> Now, Randal will be stuck with angry mobs of Social Justice Warriors pestering him around his home while trying to recover, poor bastard.


My theory is people don't understand Rand Paul's political tactics. He goes on the MSM too much and pals around with the "enemy". Lots of people are pissed off at the election, and its only getting worse as Trump $#@!s the bed. Instead of Rand advancing liberty ideas through Trump, the establishment has kept Trump unpopular so Rand is just becoming more unpopular by proxy. I understood his goal originally was to push the good ideas and attribute them to Trump and then get Trumps supporters to make Trump advance liberty policies but I think its making Rand seem two faced and dishonest, and some people who don't understand his tactics think the is just one of them and hoodwinked people.

----------


## kahless

> If you think that is what happened, then you are sorely mistaken.


It was just one of the points I listed, what about the others I listed and your belief on this topic?

----------


## nikcers

> It was just one of the points I listed, what about the others I listed and your belief on this topic?


being frenemies with Mitch Mcconnell probably hasn't helped.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> So what the hell does the attacker say about why he did it?  Or his lawyer?


I would assume nothing.

You generally dont incriminate your client.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Red pill II


And a bitter pill it was...almost as bad as that huge horse pill I had to swallow to understand that freedom is not popular.

*$#@!* these people.

Some leftist foamer raises his fist at *me*, he's getting ventilated, this sad, sorry incident shows it does not take any sort of weapon to inflict mortal, or potentially mortal, wounds.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Update: Another Paul family neighbor, Lidija Loik, reached out, saying:

“My family is relatively new to Bowling Green Kentucky, having moved from Canada three years ago. The Pauls have offered their kindness and friendship to us. Their support while we settle into a new life was and continues to be a blessing. Both Rand and Kelley focus importance on community and friendship and their home is warm, loving and the door open to new friends and old. The Paul family should be highly regarded for the kindness they show and how they continue to embrace all those that cross their path.”

http://www.breitbart.com/big-governm...are-fake-news/

----------


## Anti Federalist

Oh, and I give thanks every day day that I have *no* "neighbors", at least as most people understand the word.

Amen.

----------


## Created4

*Rand Paul neighbor pleads not guilty to assault on Senator, Paul disputes "trivial" claims*




> Senator Rand Paul's neighbor Rene Boucher has pleaded not guilty after being charged for attacking the Senator at his Kentucky home.
> 
> Paul is currently recovering after he was allegedly tackled from behind by Boucher for what Boucher's attorney told CBS News in a statement "was a very regrettable dispute between two neighbors over a matter that most people would regard as trivial."
> 
> But Paul appears to be disputing claims made by his next-door neighbor's lawyer that a "trivial" dispute over landscaping issues were at the root of a recent dust-up that left the senator with six broken ribs.
> 
> The statement did not further describe what precipitated the attack. It did note that Boucher and Paul have been next-door neighbors for 17 years and said that the two, both physicians, had worked together when they were both practicing. "We sincerely hope that Senator Paul is doing well and that these two gentlemen can get back to being neighbors as quickly as possible."
> 
> But Paul's most recent tweets suggest the drama may not be as minor as Boucher's attorney makes it seem. Paul tweeted links to two reports by Breitbart News and the Washington Examiner, both claiming the reports of a "landscaping dispute" were erroneous, citing various neighbors of the Paul family.
> ...

----------


## PursuePeace



----------


## timosman

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=110&v=69_DV3qWfQo

----------


## nobody's_hero

> 


Din do nuffin

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> 


Edit:

It seems that this DA does not handle more serious charges, if we can believe this story. Can the guy be charged twice for the same crime? Will this make him immune to other charges?:




> Fourth-degree assault is the most serious charge prosecuted by the Warren County Attorney.
> 
> If more serious state charges are brought against Boucher, they would be prosecuted by Commonwealth’s Attorney Christopher T. Cohron.
> ...
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/polit...c65_story.html

----------


## Krugminator2

> Pure speculation: With what we now know, a likely scenario is that this guy had planned this political attack for quite a while, and the lawn/leaves excuse was pre-planned. In other words, he knew Rand would eventually be out there mowing, and he could attack him at that time and use his planned alibi. Probably wanted to do it right before important Senate votes, like the ones coming up, to take Rand out for a while.


It is weird the media aggressively tried to discount the political motivation despite significant evidence and only mentioned that the guy was a registered Democrat. No mention of his social media in almost any mainstream coverage. It is also weird that the media just accepted the defense lawyer's explanation of events.  The job of a lawyer is to get the best deal for the client. The guy is  obviously guilty but federal charges can carry 20 years in prison.

There is no chance that who posts on Ron Paul Forums and who broke the ribs of Barbara Boxer would have the political motivation immediately discarded by the media.

----------


## kahless

> It is weird the media aggressively tried to discount the political motivation despite significant evidence and only mentioned that the guy was a registered Democrat. No mention of his social media in almost any mainstream coverage. It is also weird that the media just accepted the defense lawyer's explanation of events.  The job of a lawyer is to get the best deal for the client. The guy is  obviously guilty but federal charges can carry 20 years in prison.
> 
> There is no chance that who posts on Ron Paul Forums and who broke the ribs of Barbara Boxer would have the political motivation immediately discarded by the media.


Which blow holes in the false theory of anyone that says that the media maybe down plays it to prevent copy cats.




> Pure speculation: With what we now know, a likely scenario is that this guy had planned this political attack for quite a while, and the lawn/leaves excuse was pre-planned. In other words, he knew Rand would eventually be out there mowing, and he could attack him at that time and use his planned alibi. Probably wanted to do it right before important Senate votes, like the ones coming up, to take Rand out for a while.


Planned or psyched himself up into a frenzy and saw Rand mowing - took action.  Either obvious to anyone with reason.  Just when I think the media cannot lower themselves anymore than that they already have they surprise me.

----------


## Swordsmyth

"Can you imagine living next door to that guy?" said one congressional  colleague who has regularly tangled with Paul over policy. "I'm pulling  for the neighbor."

http://www.cnn.com/2017/11/09/politi...ery/index.html


Which congressional  colleague?

----------


## dannno

> "Can you imagine living next door to that guy?" said one congressional  colleague who has regularly tangled with Paul over policy. "I'm pulling  for the neighbor."
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/11/09/politi...ery/index.html
> 
> 
> Which congressional  colleague?


The quote right before that one:




> *"He's a deep believer in his own thoughts," Skaggs said. "And he believes his own thoughts are right -- and they are right 100% of the time."*


I'm arguing with somebody on the internet right now, and they are claiming that taxation is not theft. They are also saying a lot of things like what Skaggs said right there, about me..

Thing is they can't put together a coherent argument, I even laid it out for them.. I was all, "Ok, if you believe that taxation is not theft, then you have to make an argument. You have to say, "The definition of theft is ______, and taxation is ______ and taxation is not theft because _____." Now fill in the blanks and let me know why you don't think taxation is theft. 

The only argument they tried to make it was that it has to be illegal for it to be theft. But I don't accept that bull$#@!, I'm like, "look, if you were on a desert island and there was no government, and somebody took your coconuts, that would be theft.. legality and government is not required for theft to take place."

I've gone in circles with this person and they still keep saying that taxation is not theft, yet refuse to even make a statement trying to disprove it, and keep saying things like what Skaggs said. It's called ignoring reality.

----------


## kahless

> "Can you imagine living next door to that guy?" said one congressional  colleague who has regularly tangled with Paul over policy. "I'm pulling  for the neighbor."
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/11/09/politi...ery/index.html
> Which congressional  colleague?


The author of the CNN article and the so called "colleague" that said this, if this person even exists are two real pieces of $#@!.

I have been saying this since 2007 coming here that something must be done about the media.  If you want to gain any ground, mass grassroots activism and protests must be directed against the scumbag media.

----------


## devil21

> 


The judge said Assault 4th Degree _Domestic Violence_.

A neighbor attacking a neighbor is not domestic violence in any context I've ever heard of.  Domestic violence is reserved for spouse, family or someone you otherwise live with.  Wouldn't the judge know this?


https://ag.ky.gov/family/victims/Pages/domestic.aspx




> The respondent or abuser must be your spouse, ex-spouse, parent, child, stepchild, grandparent, grandchild, brother, sister, son/daughter-in-law, spouse's parent, spouse's grandparent, spouse’s brother, spouse's sister, members of an unmarried couple (and children of this couple), or individuals formerly or currently living together.

----------


## angelatc

Daily Caller is reporting that federal charges are expected:




> Kentucky Sen. Rand Paul has been told to expect federal charges against his socialist neighbor who attacked the Republican senator last week, Fox News Shepard Smith reported on Thursday.
> 
> That prosecutors are expected to bring federal charges in the attack indicates that they may believe it was politically motivated, Smith reported. Previous media reports that the attack was over a long-standing dispute are inaccurate, Pauls office has said.


http://dailycaller.com/2017/11/09/re...lly-motivated/

----------


## nikcers

> Daily Caller is reporting that federal charges are expected


If the shoe were on the other foot then there would be. I know me being a conservative libertarian in Las Vegas and if if my neighbor was Harry Reid and he didn't fall off a treadmill but I jumped him I would be facing 20 years in the FEDERAL pound you in the ass prison. So as they say in the land of the free if the glove fits.

----------


## Jon311

Clear hit piece by Newsweek on the front page of Yahoo news. Title reads " Rand Paul's Pumpkin Patch, Lack of Respect For Neighborhood Rules, Possibly Led To Six Broken Ribs" 

Only reason I visit Yahoo is because I still use their email service. Today gave me another reason to drop Yahoo for good.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

This prick is pleading not guilty?  WTF?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> This prick is pleading not guilty?  WTF?


I would like to hear an explanation of that myself, what is his argument going to be? Justifiable Homicide? Over a trivial yard dispute?(that is what his lawyer claims was the motive)

----------


## nikcers

> I would like to hear an explanation of that myself, what is his argument going to be? Justifiable Homicide? Over a trivial yard dispute?(that is what his lawyer claims was the motive)


The left media spin is its just a few bruised ribs over a pile of leaves, by the way the McRib is back, and whats the big deal anyways why is Rand Paul such a bad neighbor. That guy wouldn't of been driven to do what he did if Rand Paul wasn't such a prick.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The left media spin is its just a few bruised ribs over a pile of leaves, by the way the McRib is back, and whats the big deal anyways why is Rand Paul such a bad neighbor. That guy wouldn't of been driven to do what he did if Rand Paul wasn't such a prick.


That won't fly in a court room, and even then there is NO doubt that he did it, just how is he going to claim not guilty of some kind of assault?

----------


## nikcers

> That won't fly in a court room, and even then their is NO doubt that he did it, just how is he going to claim not guilty of some kind of assault?


This is where they will try to claim that he didn't do it or that he didn't use excessive force or intend to use deadly force because he didn't use a weapon. This is how bad our justice system is, even when there is obvious criminal intent some people are above the law. These are the types of people you can't let get away with this kind of $#@! because it will inspire people to go farther and further. If they let him get away with this it will only fuel the culture war they are pushing to break up the republic.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> This is where they will try to claim that he didn't do it or that he didn't use excessive force or intend to use deadly force because he didn't use a weapon. This is how bad our justice system is, even when there is obvious criminal intent some people are above the law. These are the types of people you can't let get away with this kind of $#@! because it will inspire people to go farther and further. *If they let him get away with this it will only fuel the culture war they are pushing to break up the republic.*


That is the key question, are they going to let him go just to bring on civil war?
Due to the nature and extent of Rand's injuries and the freak's medical knowledge none of the arguments you listed should stand a chance, and even with those arguments he should be attempting to plead guilty to a lesser charge, but instead he is pleading not guilty to the first charge that is woefully too light.

----------


## nikcers

> That is the key question, are they going to let him go just to bring on civil war?
> Due to the nature and extent of Rand's injuries and the freak's medical knowledge none of the arguments you listed should stand a chance, and even with those arguments he should be attempting to plead guilty to a lesser charge, but instead he is pleading not guilty to the first charge that is woefully too light.


I'm cynical, I think they wanna let him out and then sick one of their crazies on him and claim its a Rand Paul supporter exacting political revenge. I think they want to put Marshal law under effect so they can put their foreign policy into motion, and it will happen so fast you and I won't get to talk about it. NO matter how much people get blood thirsty and want to go to war the people will feel guilty and it will fester and destroy our civilization. People still feel guilty and feel bad and think that we should of never dropped the bomb on Japan.

----------


## angelatc

> This prick is pleading not guilty?  WTF?


I think lawyers usually have people plead not guilty so there's time to prepare the case, work out plea bargains, that type of stuff.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> The left media spin is its just a few bruised  ribs over a pile of leaves, by the way the McRib is back, and whats the  big deal anyways why is Rand Paul such a bad neighbor. That guy wouldn't  of been driven to do what he did if Rand Paul wasn't such a  prick.


Precisely




> That won't fly in a court room, and even then there is NO doubt that he did it, just how is he going to claim not guilty of some kind of assault?


The court room doesn't really matter. The (politically) important things are decided in the press room.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The court room doesn't really matter. The (politically) important things are decided in the press room.


Not in a clear cut case like this, what would normally happen under these circumstances is the following:

1 he pleads guilty to the first inadequate charge
2 his sentence is suspended or he is immediately given parole
3 he becomes a liberal martyr and a celebrity, he maybe even runs against Rand for office

If they let him get away with a not guilty plea they are up to something special like nickers suggested, if they are not then he and his lawyer are truly stupid and will lose the opportunity to plead guilty to a lesser charge and suffer total defeat in the trial.

----------


## twomp

13 pages and not one mention of how an unnamed witness saw a second assailant on Senator Paul......

----------


## dannno

> 13 pages and not one mention of how an unnamed witness saw a second assailant on Senator Paul......



Skaggs?? (the assailant, not the wintess)

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Not in a clear cut case like this, what would normally happen under these circumstances is the following:
> 
> 1 he pleads guilty to the first inadequate charge
> 2 his sentence is suspended or he is immediately given parole
> 3 he becomes a liberal martyr and a celebrity, he maybe even runs against Rand for office
> 
> If they let him get away with a not guilty plea they are up to something special like nickers suggested, if they are not then he and his lawyer are truly stupid and will lose the opportunity to plead guilty to a lesser charge and suffer total defeat in the trial.


I haven't read the indictment, assuming it's been published, but thus far I've heard nothing concrete about his motives.

And that's the whole ballgame. 

The defendant is obviously going to be convicted/plead out. 

The question is the motive and therefore the political implications, if any.

----------


## Schifference

Pleading not guilty. The neighbor went outside to offer Rand some Sweet Ice Tea. Rand was zoned out with his head phones and almost ran him over 3 times. Finally the neighbor had no choice but to tackle Rand for his safety and the safety of everyone in the community. Rand was driving erratically like he had been drinking or on some type of drugs.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Pleading not guilty. The neighbor went outside to offer Rand some Sweet Ice Tea. Rand was zoned out with his head phones and almost ran him over 3 times. Finally the neighbor had no choice but to tackle Rand for his safety and the safety of everyone in the community. Rand was driving erratically like he had been drinking or on some type of drugs.


Oh, yeah that's it.

The neighbor must be an off duty cop.

----------


## phill4paul

If you read the arrest warrant the affiant, that being the State Trooper, writes in it that "The defendant (Boucher) admits to going on Paul's property and tackling him."

  So his lawyer is going to have a hard time getting him off.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> 13 pages and not one mention of how an unnamed witness saw a second assailant on Senator Paul......


I missed that. Is there a second attacker?

----------


## nikcers

> I missed that. Is there a second attacker?


How dare you question the msm narrative



> You don't have a right to any information.  A neighbor had said that Randal managed to throw the douchbag off of him, indicating that he didn't "wake up in the hospital".   Sounds like the guy was on top and wailing away.  A police interviewed him at the scene and thought he had some bruises and cuts, but didn't know he had cracked ribs.  A spokesman for Randal said he was embarrassed by the whole situation and didn't want to bring any extra attention to it.   Seems pretty normal of a reaction to me.   If you gotten beaten up by some guy attacking you unnoticed would you go around releasing camera footage of it or wanting to bring extra attention to it?  Most men wouldn't.

----------


## Valli6

> The judge said Assault 4th Degree _Domestic Violence_.
> 
> A neighbor attacking a neighbor is not domestic violence in any context I've ever heard of.  Domestic violence is reserved for spouse, family or someone you otherwise live with.  Wouldn't the judge know this?
> https://ag.ky.gov/family/victims/Pages/domestic.aspx


Seems to have something to do with what they could legally arrest Boucher for initially - when they were assuming the injuries were less serious and calling it a misdemeanor? Still weird, though... 

_(from wapo - Nov. 9)_



> During the initial investigation, all indications pointed toward a minor injury to the Senator, *Trooper Jeremy Hodges,* a spokesman for the Kentucky State Police, said in a text message, explaining why *it took five hours to arrest Boucher*. He had not been checked by a doctor. *We cant arrest for a misdemeanor assault without a warrant in Kentucky unless its domestic violence-related or it happens in an officers presence.*


xxx.washingtonpost dot xxx/politics/suspect-in-attack-on-sen-rand-paul-pleads-not-guilty/2017/11/09/206fedc2-c561-11e7-aae0-cb18a8c29c65_story.html?utm_term=.21758338dbeb

----------


## nikcers

> Seems to have something to do with what they could legally arrest Boucher for initially - when they were assuming the injuries were less serious and calling it a misdemeanor? Still weird, though... 
> 
> _(from wapo - Nov. 9)_
> 
> xxx.washingtonpost dot xxx/politics/suspect-in-attack-on-sen-rand-paul-pleads-not-guilty/2017/11/09/206fedc2-c561-11e7-aae0-cb18a8c29c65_story.html?utm_term=.21758338dbeb


Yeah since the damage seemed internalized they have to have medical records detailing that they are hurt not just saying ribs are sore. You can't be arrested usually if you bloody someone's nose but breaking it is something else entirely and Rand refused EMT that would of normally found the broken ribs

----------


## specsaregood

> and Rand refused EMT that would of normally found the broken ribs


if he is half as paranoid as most the people here, that might have been a good choice.  instead of opting to get into a concealed ambulance with people he didn't know he probably opted to take himself to a hospital and doctor he knew personally and trusted.   just saying...

----------


## nikcers

> if he is half as paranoid as most the people here, that might have been a good choice.  instead of opting to get into a concealed ambulance with people he didn't know he probably opted to take himself to a hospital and doctor he knew personally and trusted.   just saying...


I hope he is half as paranoid as I am they have so many undetectable poisons and $#@! they could of stuck him with. I hope he gets checked out really good. I am really worried about the guy.

----------


## angelatc

Just for posterity's sake - is it a coincidence that this happened on the day that Antifa was calling for a day of open resistance?

----------


## donnay

"In politics, nothing happens by accident. If it happens, you can bet it was planned that way." ~ Franklin D. Roosevelt

----------


## kahless

If youre justifying the assault on Rand Paul because you dont like his politics, youre an a**hole  - Rare.us
http://rare.us/rare-politics/rare-li...oure-an-ahole/



> But the worst example of this had to be GQs Jack Moore.
> 
> Rand Paul is an $#@! neighbor, Moore writes. He bought a house in a neighborhood that has certain rules with regard to lawns, and he decided that he doesnt need to follow those rules because of his belief in property rights that dont actually exist.
> 
> This is, at its core, the problem with libertarianism, Moore insisted. Libertarians dont want to follow the rules that we as a society have agreed upon, because they feel those rules step on their freedoms.
> 
> This is absurd.
> 
> Sen. Paul actually spends much of his time in the Senate insisting that all Americans follow the rules  particularly the national rulebook that is the Constitution of the United States  rules regularly broken by politicians in both parties including former presidents that Moore lavishes with praise.
> ...

----------


## donnay

*Federal Charges To Be Filed Against Rand Paul’s Attacker*

By Matt | Contributor | November 9, 2017 11:22AM

It’s amusing to see liberals still sticking by the talking point that President Donald Trump’s rhetoric is inciting violence, because it only seems to be inciting violence from liberals. It certainly wasn’t a crazed Trump-supporter who tried to gun down a Republican baseball practice back in June.

Among the Republicans who were at that fateful practice was Kentucky senator Rand Paul – who himself was attacked by a neighbor of his last week. Rene Boucher, a 59-year-old fellow doctor, was arrested for the assault and was held with a bail of $5,000.


It was initially reported as if it was a mere scuffle between Paul and a disgruntled neighbor over shrubbery, but his injuries are much worse than initially reported. Paul suffered six broken ribs, lung contusions, and injuries that could lead to other problems such as internal bleeding or pneumonia.

Now Fox News is reporting that the attack was likely politically motivated, and Boucher will face federal charges for his actions.

Read more:  http://thepoliticalinsider.com/rand-...zen.yandex.com

----------


## nikcers

> Just for posterity's sake - is it a coincidence that this happened on the day that Antifa was calling for a day of open resistance?


Yes. They tried to make this look like an accident, covered it up as something not political. They like to damage people and cause them physical harm that gives them flu like symptoms while also poisoning them so they get flu like symptoms and don't get any treatment for poison. The narrative they could use is that he was a victim of our healthcare system.

----------


## Valli6

> Just for posterity's sake - is it a coincidence that this happened on the day that Antifa was calling for a day of open resistance?


Yeah, that occurred to me, too. Especially considering the manner of attack - sneaking up from behind and then (likely) kicking him in the ribs and face while he's down. We've seen that move in antifa attack videos often enough. Maybe Boucher attended some those meetings they brag about - where they teach each other that it's cool to sucker punch anyone you hate, and then break bones and crack their skull while they're on the ground.

----------


## pao

> Yeah, that occurred to me, too. Especially considering the manner of attack - sneaking up from behind and then (likely) kicking him in the ribs and face while he's down. We've seen that move in antifa attack videos often enough. Maybe Boucher attended some those meetings they brag about - where they teach each other that it's cool to sucker punch anyone you hate, and then break bones and crack their skull while they're on the ground.


Guess he'll see how cool it is to spend 10-20 years in prison too.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Just for posterity's sake - is it a coincidence that this happened on the day that Antifa was calling for a day of open resistance?


Was it?

I thought it happened the next day.

Oh well, probably not important, one day is as good as another to the "Punch a Nazi" crowd, which means your suspicion is probably right.

Nazi, in Idiot AmeriKa, of course, now being defined as anybody to the "right" of Lenin.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> I think lawyers usually have people plead not guilty so there's time to prepare the case, work out plea bargains, that type of stuff.



Ah right; don't know what I was thinking.  Duh on me!

----------


## William Tell

I'd been looking for this. I remembered reading before that he liked to mow his lawn.




> Some would say I have a green thumb. I love working in the yard on my days off. Mowing the lawn is very therapeutic for me.


https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...#ixzz3bMpaFy1z

----------


## specsaregood

> I'd been looking for this. I remembered reading before that he liked to mow his lawn.
> 
> https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...#ixzz3bMpaFy1z


I coulda saved ya some time, I linked/quoted it back on page 2.  



> Originally Posted by specsaregood
> 
> 
> I recall reading in a puff piece that it is one thing he really enjoys doing himself.
> 
> 
> Yeah there it is:
> https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ut-me-2015275/
> 
> ...

----------


## euphemia

A lot of people like to work in their yards.

----------


## nikcers

> Was it?
> 
> I thought it happened the next day.
> 
> Oh well, probably not important, one day is as good as another to the "Punch a Nazi" crowd, which means your suspicion is probably right.
> 
> Nazi, in Idiot AmeriKa, of course, now being defined as anybody to the "right" of Lenin.


TDS seems like a alternate msm narrative, they treat Rand Paul as a defacto cabinet member that has Trumps ear on the fake news so he is probably seen as part of the Trump administration to some people. Even one of the anchors laughed at that narrative though and said why would someone who is anti Trump attack Rand Pual

----------


## Schifference

> if he is half as paranoid as most the people here, that might have been a good choice.  instead of opting to get into a concealed ambulance with people he didn't know he probably opted to take himself to a hospital and doctor he knew personally and trusted.   just saying...


Since Rand refused the EMT, who is to say the neighbor did the beating?

----------


## phill4paul

> Since Rand refused the EMT, who is to say the neighbor did the beating?


  The trooper that took a confession.

----------


## PursuePeace

> TDS seems like a alternate msm narrative, they treat Rand Paul as a defacto cabinet member that has Trumps ear on the fake news so he is probably seen as part of the Trump administration to some people. *Even one of the anchors laughed at that narrative though and said why would someone who is anti Trump attack Rand Pual*


That was slipped in there so all the trump people will subconsciously think Rand Paul is just some anti-trump ne'er-do-well.
There are a LOT of trump people, afterall. 
Can't have them getting too cozied up to Rand Paul, one of the only ones fighting all the government evil.
These news people are all on the same damn side.
Get everybody fighting each other and curb the support for the real folks fighting for the people.

----------


## devil21

> The trooper that took a confession.


Trooper also fouled up attacker's name in the report.  This whole thing is very strange.

----------


## phill4paul

> Trooper also fouled up attacker's name in the report.  This whole thing is very strange.


  Well, since they arrested the right man, it doesn't $#@!ing matter. I've had my name misspelled on tickets before. It doesn't matter. There's nothing strange about this. A wigged out liberal busted a gasket. If you look for a conspiracy in everything, and as long as I've been on these forums it seems you do, you're gonna find it.

----------


## dannno

> Well, since they arrested the right man, it doesn't $#@!ing matter. I've had my name misspelled on tickets before. It doesn't matter. There's nothing strange about this. A wigged out liberal busted a gasket. If you look for a conspiracy in everything, and as long as I've been on these forums it seems you do, you're gonna find it.


I dunno man, at minimum Staggs seems to be in on it.

----------


## phill4paul

> I dunno man, at minimum Staggs seems to be in on it.


  Whateves. McCain set it all up. Speaking of McCain I wonder if he has offered his condolences like Rand did to him after his eye bull$#@!?

----------


## devil21

> Well, since they arrested the right man, it doesn't $#@!ing matter. I've had my name misspelled on tickets before. It doesn't matter. There's nothing strange about this. A wigged out liberal busted a gasket. If you look for a conspiracy in everything, and as long as I've been on these forums it seems you do, you're gonna find it.


One would think that for such a high profile case, those involved would make sure they don't misspell names on affidavits, charging papers and booking records or charge under inapplicable statutes just to secure an arrest.  Do I see a conspiracy?  Not sure.  Do I think that state troopers, sheriff's deputies, prosecutors and judges are all incompetent idiots that just started on the job last week?  No.

(And btw, charging under the wrong name can cause major problems for the prosecution since defendant can claim that it's "not him".  There's a lot more to legal process than just throwing cuffs on some guy.)

----------


## nikcers

> Well, since they arrested the right man, it doesn't $#@!ing matter. I've had my name misspelled on tickets before. It doesn't matter. *There's nothing strange about this*. A wigged out liberal busted a gasket. If you look for a conspiracy in everything, and as long as I've been on these forums it seems you do, you're gonna find it.


Nothing to see here, move along. I mean politicians get attacked all the time by people of the opposite party, its common here in the land of the free.

----------


## phill4paul

> Nothing to see here, move along. I mean politicians get attacked all the time by people of the opposite party, its common here in the land of the free.


  I'm sure Alex Jones will connect the dots any day now.

----------


## phill4paul

> One would think that for such a high profile case, those involved would make sure they don't misspell names on affidavits, charging papers and booking records or charge under inapplicable statutes just to secure an arrest.  Do I see a conspiracy?  Not sure.  Do I think that state troopers, sheriff's deputies, prosecutors and judges are all incompetent idiots that just started on the job last week?  No.
> 
> (And btw, charging under the wrong name can cause major problems for the prosecution since defendant can claim that it's "not him".  There's a lot more to legal process than just throwing cuffs on some guy.)


  They misspelled my name on a DUI. Trust me when I say it didn't matter. Do you think that was a conspiracy?

----------


## nikcers

> I'm sure Alex Jones will connect the dots any day now.


Rand tweeted that article saying that the HOA/grass clippings narrative was fake news because?

----------


## phill4paul

> Rand tweeted that article saying that the HOA/grass clippings narrative was fake news because?


  Because he has political adversaries? This is new? How? Ever heard of "Never let a good crises go to waste?" The dude did it, he admitted to it, que media fake news frenzy. What's not fake news is that he tackled Rand. He admitted to it. Initial charges were only 4th degree because the extent of the injuries were unknown at that time. Since then KY is considering a sterner charge and the Feds might get involved. Sheesh.

----------


## nikcers

> "Never let a good crises go to waste?"


"They hate us because we are free"

----------


## dannno

> Because he has political adversaries? This is new? How? Ever heard of "Never let a good crises go to waste?" The dude did it, he admitted to it, que media fake news frenzy. What's not fake news is that he tackled Rand. He admitted to it. Initial charges were only 4th degree because the extent of the injuries were unknown at that time. Since then KY is considering a sterner charge and the Feds might get involved. Sheesh.


Uh, it's a little more complex than that, which is why this thread is 40 pages.

If he did it over lawnmower clippings he receives a far less severe sentence than if it had ANYTHING to do with politics, and there was a lot of fake news propaganda about Rand Paul and his property that came out right after the incident by a single individual who contracted countless other neighbors including at least one on the HOA committee.

----------


## Krugminator2

> Uh, it's a little more complex than that, which is why this thread is 40 pages.
> 
> If he did it over lawnmower clippings he receives a far less severe sentence than if it had ANYTHING to do with politics, and there was a lot of fake news propaganda about Rand Paul and his property that came out right after the incident by a single individual who contracted countless other neighbors including at least one on the HOA committee.


Kentucky NPR interviewed the neighbor who saw Rand immediately after the assault. She said that Boucher told Rand  'I've been trying to sell my house for ten years and your trees are in the way,'"  She also made it sound like the injuries looked pretty severe right after the attack. She said Rand had trouble even talking and had cuts on his face.

What this sounds like to me a is divorced, single guy who lives alone and has been unemployed due to disability for a decade (likely mental issues or drug issues) is just angry at the world.  He whines about Republicans on the internet and he scapegoats Rand for not being able to sell his house for the last decade, which is how long it has been on the market.

Other interesting things are the attorney for Boucher admitted there was not conversation for years or before the attack.  http://wkyufm.org/post/friend-rand-p...lated#stream/0

----------


## devil21

> They misspelled my name on a DUI. Trust me when I say it didn't matter. Do you think that was a conspiracy?


No, but your DUI arrest wasn't guaranteed to be national news the next day, either.  I'm just pointing out oddities that do not happen in 99.5% of arrests of commoners, much less involving a sitting Senator.

----------


## nikcers

> Kentucky NPR interviewed the neighbor who saw Rand immediately after the assault. She said that Boucher told Rand  'I've been trying to sell my house for ten years and your trees are in the way,'"  She also made it sound like the injuries looked pretty severe right after the attack. She said Rand had trouble even talking and had cuts on his face.
> 
> What this sounds like to me a is divorced, single guy who lives alone and has been unemployed due to disability for a decade (likely mental issues or drug issues) is just angry at the world.  He whines about Republicans on the internet and he scapegoats Rand for not being able to sell his house for the last decade, which is how long it has been on the market.
> 
> Other interesting things are the attorney for Boucher admitted there was not conversation for years or before the attack.  http://wkyufm.org/post/friend-rand-p...lated#stream/0


This is bull$#@!, if he was so pissed off at the trees he would of attacked the trees. He attacked a Senator, he needs federal charges, I am $#@!ing done with the rest of this country if they let Rand Paul get attacked without consequence.

----------


## phill4paul

> No, but your DUI arrest wasn't guaranteed to be national news the next day, either.  I'm just pointing out oddities that do not happen in 99.5% of arrests of commoners, much less involving a sitting Senator.


Well, get on with your bad self then.

----------


## phill4paul

> This is bull$#@!, if he was so pissed off at the trees he would of attacked the trees. He attacked a Senator, he needs federal charges, I am $#@!ing done with the rest of this country if they let Rand Paul get attacked without consequence.


  Moving to Canada are ya?

----------


## nikcers

> Moving to Canada are ya?


No just more of a "done with it's bull$#@!" sort of way.

----------


## phill4paul

> Uh, it's a little more complex than that, which is why this thread is 40 pages.
> 
> If he did it over lawnmower clippings he receives a far less severe sentence than if it had ANYTHING to do with politics, and there was a lot of fake news propaganda about Rand Paul and his property that came out right after the incident by a single individual who contracted countless other neighbors including at least one on the HOA committee.


  This thread is 40 pages because of a majority of speculative posts instead of factual posts.

----------


## phill4paul

> No just more of a "done with it's bull$#@!" sort of way.


  What took you so long?

----------


## nikcers

> This thread is 40 pages because of a majority of speculative posts instead of factual posts.


Fake news. only Phil4paul has the facts, he is Rand Paul's neighbor.

----------


## Krugminator2

> This is bull$#@!, if he was so pissed off at the trees he would of attacked the trees. He attacked a Senator, he needs federal charges, I am $#@!ing done with the rest of this country if they let Rand Paul get attacked without consequence.


Oh I do think it was political. I think the tree thing was just an excuse. What I read is the maximum charges they could handle locally was the 4th degree misdemeanor.  Otherwise a different jurisdiction will handle. The charges will be upgraded. Napolitano said he spoke directly to Rand who was told by the US Attorney to expect two counts of assault charges to be filed shortly at the federal level.

----------


## Jamesiv1

This thread clearly needs a poll.

----------


## devil21

> This thread is 40 pages because of a majority of speculative posts instead of factual posts.


My posts are not speculative.  They are based in the little bit of evidence that is available.  Can't speak for other's posts though.

----------


## phill4paul

> Fake news. only Phil4paul has the facts, he is Rand Paul's neighbor.


  Well, I cleared up some of the bull$#@! in a number of posts and was promptly ignored with more speculation in spite of the posted FACTS. Whatever, concern troll asshat.

----------


## phill4paul

> My posts are not speculative.  They are based in the little bit of evidence that is available.  Can't speak for other's posts though.


  Yeah, sure.

----------


## nikcers

> Well, I cleared up some of the bull$#@! in a number of posts and was promptly ignored with more speculation in spite of the posted FACTS. Whatever, concern troll asshat.


Hey I didn't mean that in a mean way I am not even concern trolling-i'm being earnest, I myself don't want Rand getting hurt fighting for ideas that I admire him for fighting for. I shook the guys hand and gave him money and told him to go to Washington and fight for my right to privacy. So when the guy can't even mow his $#@!ing lawn without some $#@! sucker punching him and breaking his ribs I want justice. If I see the news trying to cover it up I will speculate, because the news is an agency of the deep state, they are not your friend.

----------


## angelatc

> This thread is 40 pages because of a majority of speculative posts instead of factual posts.


Here's an interesting tidbit I missed earlier:




> "Boucher often frequented Spencer’s Coffee, a popular spot on the square in Bowling Green, said barista Ben Fox-Ezell, 29, of Auburn, Ky. Boucher’s habit of wearing a beret and ascot made him conspicuous, Fox-Ezell said. Boucher often brought a chessboard and played with a friend."


A coffeehouse, a beret, an ascot and a chessboard.  Dude's a French liberal.  Frog prog.

----------


## euphemia

> If he did it over lawnmower clippings he receives a far less severe sentence than if it had ANYTHING to do with politics, and there was a lot of fake news propaganda about Rand Paul and his property that came out right after the incident by a single individual who contracted countless other neighbors including at least one on the HOA committee.


Um, no.  Rand's injuries are still the same.  Dude that did it should go to jail for a long time.  I would say one year for every week Rand is out of commission.

----------


## angelatc

> Uh, it's a little more complex than that, which is why this thread is 40 pages.
> 
> If he did it over lawnmower clippings he receives a far less severe sentence than if it had ANYTHING to do with politics,


Violence over political issues is pretty much the definition of terrorism.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Kentucky NPR interviewed the neighbor who saw Rand immediately after the assault. She said that Boucher told Rand  'I've been trying to sell my house for ten years and your trees are in the way,'"  She also made it sound like the injuries looked pretty severe right after the attack. She said Rand had trouble even talking and had cuts on his face.
> 
> What this sounds like to me a is divorced, single guy who lives alone and has been unemployed due to disability for a decade (likely mental issues or drug issues) is just angry at the world.  He whines about Republicans on the internet and he scapegoats Rand for not being able to sell his house for the last decade, which is how long it has been on the market.
> 
> Other interesting things are the attorney for Boucher admitted there was not conversation for years or before the attack.  http://wkyufm.org/post/friend-rand-p...lated#stream/0


Pardon me if I don't believe anything National Progressive Radio has to say, IF it really was his neighbor that they interviewed I am inclined to believe that a bribe has been administered.

----------


## specsaregood

> Violence over political issues is pretty much the definition of terrorism.


Jump to 5 minutes in:



https://youtu.be/P-8k7YKl8hE?t=299

----------


## angelatc

> Jump to 5 minutes in:
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/P-8k7YKl8hE?t=299


Wow.  "It's the literal definition!"  "Not necessarily."

----------


## Krugminator2

> Pardon me if I don't believe anything National Progressive Radio has to say, IF it really was his neighbor that they interviewed I am inclined to believe that a bribe has been administered.


She was the first person Paul called. Her husband is golfing buddy who Rand nominated for US District Court and Rand spoke up for him at a Senate hearing for his confirmation. http://wkyufm.org/term/greg-stivers#stream/0

----------


## Swordsmyth

> She was the first person Paul called. Her husband is golfing buddy who Rand nominated for US District Court and Rand spoke up for him at a Senate hearing for his confirmation. http://wkyufm.org/term/greg-stivers#stream/0

----------


## dannno

> Jump to 5 minutes in:
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/P-8k7YKl8hE?t=299


Wow poor kid can't even get in a full sentence..

edit: lol.. Adam Lanza shot up Sandy Hook for political reasons, because he wanted people to be able to buy guns.. is that what she just insinuated???

----------


## Swordsmyth

Paul has retained a personal injury lawyer 

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/senator...ors-speak-out/

----------


## angelatc

> Wow poor kid can't even get in a full sentence..
> 
> ?


One of her first statements was that he should be quiet and let her interrupt.

----------


## jkr

anyone but paul...


looks like a psy-op 

opportunistically or...otherwise...


they trying to tar baby him as a troll under tha bridge.

BUT THEY ARE MURDERING RAPISTS so I think he'll be ok...

----------


## specsaregood

> One of her first statements was that he should be quiet and let her interrupt.


I thought you might "enjoy" that video, I'm surprised it wasn't already a thread here.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

They have no shame. From Newsweek:




> Rand Paul's Pumpkin Patch, Lack of Respect for Neighborhood Rules, Possibly Led to Six Broken Ribs
> By Christal Hayes - 11/8/17
> 
> Was it the pumpkin patch? The compost pile? Or Senator Rand Paul's apparent disregard for basic neighborhood civility that led one of his neighbors to reportedly tackle him from behind and crack six of the Kentucky lawmaker's ribs?
> ...
> http://www.newsweek.com/rand-pauls-p...led-six-706134

----------


## William Tell

> They have no shame. From Newsweek:


Rand Paul did this to himself?

----------


## phill4paul

> They have no shame. From Newsweek:


  What they have is an agenda.

----------


## euphemia

Since when does any crime in this country call for a penalty of six broken ribs and three broken teeth?  Newsweek stinks.

----------


## Schifference

> Since when does any crime in this country call for a penalty of six broken ribs and three broken teeth?  Newsweek stinks.


Document 3 Broken teeth or Fake News.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Document 3 Broken teeth or Fake News.


Rand's neighbor of 17 years ambushed the good Senator while mowing his  lawn and beat the stuffing out of him, cracking 5 ribs, *knocking out 3  teeth, and possibly breaking his jaw.

*More at: http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-1...-paul-attacked

----------


## anaconda

> http://psp276.sb.siliconmtn.com/profile

----------


## Anti Federalist

> They have no shame. From Newsweek:


NewsWeak.

Should not have read that.

$#@! these people.

----------


## dannno

> NewsWeak.
> 
> Should not have read that.
> 
> $#@! these people.


Newspeak

----------


## PursuePeace

Just read this exchange in the comments on Rand's facebook page:
(excuse the formatting.)





> 6 · November 8 at 5:47pm
> David Copass
> David Copass* The guy was in my wifes work before the incident occurred and told one of her fellow employees that Rand should be wiped off the face of the earth.*
> 
> 2 · November 8 at 11:57pm
> Hide 12 Replies
> Crystal Reno Lunbeck
> Crystal Reno Lunbeck That sounds a lot like premeditation of attempted murder.
> 5 · November 9 at 1:43am
> ...


!!
I have no idea whether this is true or not, but thought I'd post it here.

----------


## euphemia

> Document 3 Broken teeth or Fake News.


It's what he posted on FB.

----------


## phill4paul

> It's what he posted on FB.


  I have been to his FB page. I have not read this.

----------


## Krugminator2

> It's what he posted on FB.


That was just something Zerohedge made up. That didn't happen.

----------


## nikcers

> That was just something Zerohedge made up. That didn't happen.


That makes sense, Rand probably broke his fall when he got tackled on his ribcage. The guy kept hitting him after he was down though that's for sure. Rand probably thought he just got the wind knocked out of him at first but afterwards when all the adrenaline was gone he felt the sharp pains in his ribs. 

The guy snuck up behind him and assaulted him, this wasn't an accident or something he was provoked to do, it wasn't something he was compelled to do because he is crazy or someone forced him to do it. He has no right to be on Rand's property or attack Rand, I hope Rand sues the guy and takes away his house, then he won't have to worry about selling it anymore.

----------


## Schifference

> I have been to his FB page. I have not read this.


So Fake news in regards to 3 broken teeth?

----------


## phill4paul

> So Fake news in regards to 3 broken teeth?


  I believe so as I see no evidence to the contrary. I would think he would have mentioned that when he updated everyone with his 6 broken ribs and lung fluid.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

From today...just a repeat of original spin, with Jim Skaggs as the single source.




> Rand Paul lives by his own rules
> http://www.pressherald.com/2017/11/1...his-own-rules/


The author:




> Postrel was editor-in-chief of Reason from July 1989 to January 2000

----------


## nikcers

> So Fake news in regards to 3 broken teeth?


I would say that the only thing that isn't possibly fake news is the police report, but even those can be faked. I am really waiting to hear more from Rand Paul.

----------


## nikcers

> You're not keeping up. This is not a neighborhood tiff. This is a politically motivated attack on a sitting Senate representative.


Neighbors said they heard the guy screaming that Mexicans are supposed to mow lawns next you are going to make your own tacos before pushing him off.

----------


## Krugminator2

> Neighbors fighting is a "terrorist attack"?


In this situation, maybe. It might not be. We'll find out soon. Given what Rand has Tweeted and what is known of the attacker, I would handicap this as being a better than 50% chance of being an act of terrorism and not just neighbor dispute that escalated. 

The whole dispute about lawns is only coming from the guy's attorney and a few things from this Jim Skaggs, who has modified his views subsequently. The attorney has basically conceded everything that Rand has said and is really only focusing on the political aspect. His job is to get the best deal for his client. No prison time vs a possible 20 years is  a big difference.

----------


## Zippyjuan

It is assault- not terrorism.  Based on the injuries, it could be felony assault.

----------


## Krugminator2

> It is assault- not terrorism.


You don't know that and neither do I.

I think there is plenty of reason to believe given what is publicly known to believe it is terrorism.

----------


## tod evans

> In this situation, maybe. It might not be. We'll find out soon. Given what Rand has Tweeted and what is known of the attacker, I would handicap this as being a better than 50% chance of being an act of terrorism and not just neighbor dispute that escalated. 
> 
> The whole dispute about lawns is only coming from the guy's attorney and a few things from this Jim Skaggs, who has modified his views subsequently. The attorney has basically conceded everything that Rand has said and is really only focusing on the political aspect. His job is to get the best deal for his client. No prison time vs a possible 20 years is  a big difference.


If a white man attacking a black man can be construed as a "hate-crime" why can't a liberal attacking a libertarian be construed as a political crime?

----------


## Zippyjuan

Bombs on trains or planes- terrorism.  Trying to kill as many people as possible- terrorism.  Beating up one person- not terrorism.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> If a white man attacking a black man can be construed as a "hate-crime" why can't a liberal attacking a libertarian be construed as a political crime?


Hate crime is also an abused term.  Either it is a crime or it isn't.

----------


## phill4paul

> It is assault- not terrorism.  Based on the injuries, it could be felony assault.


 


> terrorism
> NOUN
> 
> mass noun
> The unlawful use of violence and intimidation, especially against civilians, in the pursuit of political aims.


 https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/terrorism

  The pussy liberal progressive asshat didn't like his politics. It's really as simple as that. But, no, I doubt anyone will have the balls to call it what it is.

----------


## sparebulb

> Bombs on trains or planes- terrorism.  Trying to kill as many people as possible- terrorism.  Beating up one person- not terrorism.


If one of your Democrat or neo-cons were assaulted, you would be the first to scream to the rafters about this being terrorism and cite Russian collusion.

----------


## Krugminator2

> Hate crime is also an abused term.  Either it is a crime or it isn't.


There should be no classification of hate crime. All crimes are hate crimes.

Here is what Wikipedia call terrorism
*Terrorism is, in the broadest sense, the use of intentionally indiscriminate violence as a means to create terror, or fear, to achieve a political, religious or ideological aim.* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrorism

There should absolutely be harsher penalties for crimes against public officials.   They are much more exposed to danger so there has to be a strong deterrent for violence. Pablo Escobar killed and threatened numerous politicians. He  kept people who would take him on out of office. The penalty for that should be much harsher than a crime against Joe Blow.

You don't want public officials fearing for their life because some nut job is going to assault them because he is voting against universal health care.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> There should be no classification of hate crime. All crimes are hate crimes.
> 
> Here is what Wikipedia call terrorism
> *Terrorism is, in the broadest sense, the use of intentionally indiscriminate violence as a means to create terror, or fear, to achieve a political, religious or ideological aim.* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrorism
> 
> There should absolutely be harsher penalties for crimes against public officials.   They are much more exposed to danger so there has to be a strong deterrent for violence. Pablo Escobar killed and threatened numerous politicians. He  kept people who would take him on out of office. The penalty for that should be much harsher than a crime against Joe Blow.
> 
> You don't want public officials fearing for their life because some nut job is going to assault them because he is voting against universal health care.


Agree.

----------


## Krugminator2

> If a white man attacking a black man can be construed as a "hate-crime" why can't a liberal attacking a libertarian be construed as a political crime?


Intersectionality says that crimes against libertarians are okay because most of them are cis-white men who are at the top of the oppressive patriarchy.

----------


## nikcers

> If a white man attacking a black man can be construed as a "hate-crime" why can't a liberal attacking a libertarian be construed as a political crime?


I thought this is interesting in that you can see a large amount of people accepting the doublespeak as reality and embracing the ambiguity. Who cares if we don't have proof Rand Paul got attacked by his neighbor because he deserved it.

----------


## specsaregood

> Bombs on trains or planes- terrorism.  Trying to kill as many people as possible- terrorism.  Beating up one person- not terrorism.


Please cite a reference either legal or common use that supports your position.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Was this attack politically motivated? Turn it around. Would Boucher, with his known far left political beliefs, physically attack (supposed-slob) Bernie Sanders if he was his neighbor?

----------


## phill4paul

> Was this attack politically motivated? Turn it around. Would Boucher, with his known far left political beliefs, physically attack (supposed-slob) Bernie Sanders if he was his neighbor?


  Boucher would have donned a beret and ascot and asked to play chess with him.

----------


## sparebulb

> Please cite a reference either legal or common use that supports your position.


Be patient.  Zippy is working on a reply.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Please cite a reference either legal or common use that supports your position.


Can you provide an example of a case like Rand Paul's which was charged as terrorism?  

Gabby Giffords shooting did not result in terrorism charges.  http://tucson.com/news/local/crime/a...cc4c03286.html





> Jared Lee Loughner, the suspect in Saturday's mass shooting at a Tucson Safeway store, is formally facing five federal charges.
> 
> According to a complaint filed today by the U.S. District Attorney's Office, Loughner is charged with killing U.S. District Court Chief Judge John Roll and Gabriel Zimmerman, a staff member of U.S. Rep. Gabrielle Giffords.
> 
> He's also charged with attempting to murder Giffords and two other members of her staff, Pamela Simon and Ron Barber.


The shooting  at the Congressional baseball game was not charged with terrorism.  

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/fb...rticle/2626616




> *FBI: GOP baseball practice shooting not terrorism*


These were more serious attacks on public figures and were said to be politically motivated.

----------


## phill4paul

> The shooting of several Senators at a baseball game was not charged with terrorism.  
> 
> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/fb...rticle/2626616


  Should have been.

----------


## tod evans

> You don't want public officials fearing for their life .


Yes.

Yes I do.

Even the good ones like Ron-n-Rand should fear for their lives as should all the patently evil ones.

Sucking the tax-tit should rightly be a dangerous profession.

----------


## Krugminator2

> Can you provide an example of a case like Rand Paul's which was charged as terrorism?  
> 
> Gabby Giffords shooting did not result in terrorism charges.  http://tucson.com/news/local/crime/a...cc4c03286.html
> 
> The shooting of several Senators at a baseball game was not charged with terrorism.  
> 
> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/fb...rticle/2626616



The Gabbards case wasn't political.  The guy had no political leanings. He had mental issues.

In the second case, the guy is dead. He would have been federally charged.

When was the last time a person violently injured a politician for political reasons and didn't end up dead?

----------


## Krugminator2

> Yes.
> 
> Yes I do.
> 
> Even the good ones like Ron-n-Rand should fear for their lives as should all the patently evil ones.
> 
> Sucking the tax-tit should rightly be a dangerous profession.


The violence though is not coming from anti-tax people.  The violence is coming from people who want more taxes. The violence is coming from people who want the government to use more violence. I want them punished to the max. If this guy's motives were political he should get a decade or more of being raped to tears every night.

----------


## sparebulb

> The shooting  at the Congressional baseball game was not charged with terrorism.


Zippy, do you think that simple fact that the *shooter is dead* would have anything to do with the fact that he wasn't charged?

Evidently, we get the B Team Zippy on weekends.

----------


## specsaregood

> Can you provide an example of a case like Rand Paul's which was charged as terrorism?


So I'll take that as a no.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Zippy, do you think that simple fact that the *shooter is dead* would have anything to do with the fact that he wasn't charged?
> 
> Evidently, we get the B Team Zippy on weekends.





> *FBI: GOP baseball practice shooting not terrorism*


http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/fb...rticle/2626616




> "At this time, the FBI has assessed the shooter James Hodgkinson acted alone. We also assess that there was *no connection to terrorism*," Andrew Veil, assistant director in charge of the FBI field office, told reporters at a press conference in Washington Wednesday morning.* "It was an assault on a member of Congress, assault on a federal officer*."

----------


## tod evans

> The violence though is not coming from anti-tax people.  The violence is coming from people who want more taxes. The violence is coming from people who want the government to use more violence. I want them punished to the max. If this guy's motives were political he should get a decade or more of being raped to tears every night.


I cannot in good conscience call upon the kops-n-kourts for one cause and refute them for another.

Our legal system is broken beyond repair and honestly it's the politicians who broke it.

I'd much rather Rand beat the SOB with a club to within an inch of his life than to see him use the "Just-Us" system, using it only gives creedence.

----------


## Krugminator2

> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/fb...rticle/2626616



If that isn't terrorism, then nothing is terrorism. 

The top prosecutor in that jurisdiction in Virginia said it was terrorism. https://wtop.com/alexandria/2017/10/...-field-gunman/

----------


## Zippyjuan

> If that isn't terrorism, then nothing is terrorism. 
> 
> The top prosecutor in that jurisdiction in Virginia said it was terrorism. https://wtop.com/alexandria/2017/10/...-field-gunman/


If it(Rand's assault)  is terrorism, then everything is terrorism.

----------


## Krugminator2

> If it(Rand's assault)  is terrorism, then everything is terrorism.


No. That is not very bright.

----------


## Zippyjuan

The more things you want to call terrorism, the bigger the police state we need to monitor and deal with them.  Are you willing to go in that direction?

"This person just criticizes a politician on the internet- potential terrorist threat!  We must carefully monitor them and everybody they communicate with. Dig deeply into their background!"

----------


## phill4paul

> The more things you want to call terrorism, the bigger the police state we need to monitor and deal with them.  Are you willing to go in that direction?
> 
> "This person just criticizes a politician on the internet- potential terrorist threat!  We must carefully monitor them and everybody they communicate with. Dig deeply into their background!"


  No. You simply need to prosecute it under the appropriate charge once it has occurred. No need for expansion.

----------


## dannno

> Bombs on trains or planes- terrorism.  Trying to kill as many people as possible- terrorism.  Beating up one person- not terrorism.


Attempted murder on a politician for their political views is terrorism.

----------


## Zippyjuan

What are the advantages to calling it "terrorism" vs a felony assault?

----------


## dannno

> When was the last time a person violently injured a politician for political reasons and didn't end up dead?


When was the last time they ended up with a 4th degree misdemeanor felony charge?

----------


## phill4paul

> What are the advantages to calling it "terrorism" vs a felony assault?


  Tougher sentencing?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Tougher sentencing?


Attempted murder can already bring a life sentence. In the Gabby Giffords shooting, Jared Loughner got seven life terms without any charges of terrorism.   http://articles.latimes.com/2012/nov...rison-20121108

Actually seven life terms plus 140 years.

----------


## phill4paul

> Attempted murder can already bring a life sentence. In the Gabby Giffords shooting, Jared Loughner got seven life terms without any charges of terrorism.   http://articles.latimes.com/2012/nov...rison-20121108


  You didn't say "attempted murder." You said, "felony assault."

----------


## nikcers

> What are the advantages to calling it "terrorism" vs a felony assault?





> Political terrorism involves an overall, overarching moral     philosophy that is used to justify acts of terrorism


The left wants to justify the violence as necessary as a means to achieve their goal.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> You didn't say "attempted murder." You said, "felony assault."


The sentence states depending on the severity. (It can be up to 25 years in some)

As for Rand:  https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/ran...ederal-n819556




> If prosecuted and convicted by both federal and state authorities, Boucher could face two different maximum sentences of ten years


Does calling it "terrorism" reduce the likelyhood of somebody committing a crime?

----------


## nikcers

> That can also lead to a life sentence in some states depending on the severity. (It can be up to 25 years in some others)


Obviously the guy didn't do it because he plead not guilty amiright zippy?

----------


## phill4paul

> The sentence states depending on the severity. (It can be up to 25 years in some)


  The worst Boucher could be charged with is assault in the second under KY law. 5-10 yrs.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> The worst Boucher could be charged with is assault in the second under KY law. 5-10 yrs.


https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/ran...ederal-n819556




> Paul’s newly-reported, more serious injuries could lead the state prosecutors to charge Boucher instead with the more-serious felony assault. The difference is punishment is massive. The misdemeanor assault carries a maximum term of a year of confinement, while a *felony assault conviction carries a minimum of five and a maximum of ten years.*
> 
> *Could Boucher be charged with a federal crime?* Ordinarily, an assault on an ordinary citizen does not involve federal law. But Paul is a U.S. senator, and federal law criminalizes assaults on members of Congress. Lesser assaults, like throwing a punch without landing the blow, or a slap that doesn’t injure, are punishable by one year of imprisonment and a fine.
> 
> Assaults that result in any personal injury are punishable by up to ten years of imprisonment.
> 
> There is no constitutional barrier to a federal assault prosecution of Boucher just because he’s being prosecuted in state court. This is because prosecutions by different sovereigns (the state and federal government) do not implicate the double jeopardy clause. But, a Department of Justice policy called the “Petite Policy” generally prohibits federal prosecution of a defendant following a state prosecution for the same act unless U.S. attorneys believe a federal crime was committed, and there is a substantial federal interest that the state prosecution failed to vindicate.
> 
> Federal prosecutors could easily conclude that a state prosecution for assault does not vindicate the different federal interest of protecting senators, and deterring attacks on public servants.
> ...

----------


## nikcers

> The more things you want to call terrorism, the bigger the police state we need to monitor and deal with them.  Are you willing to go in that direction?
> 
> "This person just criticizes a politician on the internet- potential terrorist threat!  We must carefully monitor them and everybody they communicate with. Dig deeply into their background!"


I agree there could be abuse here, but the chance of there being abuse if there is no justice is too high. Right now we are seeing people get attacked for their beliefs, not only senators but even Dan Savage got attacked, they even attacked his poodle. We should always investigate fully crimes, but politicians getting attacked for what they are saying isn't something we should cheer even if we don't like the politician. We don't need a world where politicians are afraid of being JFK'd.

----------


## phill4paul

> https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/ran...ederal-n819556


   Why are you repeating exactly what I just told you?

----------


## euphemia

Clearly a hate crime in any case, so that would be a harsher sentence.  Protected groups might not like that, but there you go.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Why are you repeating exactly what I just told you?


It could be double what you said.

----------


## phill4paul

> It could be double what you said.


  Go read post #521 and #522. It's only a coupla posts back. WTF? are you talking about? I said 5-10 years. You posted an article stating 5-10 years. You're smoking some strange $#@! tonight.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Go read post #521 and #522. It's only a coupla posts back. WTF? are you talking about? I said 5-10 years. You posted an article stating 5-10 years. You're smoking some strange $#@! tonight.


Read the last line. 




> If prosecuted and convicted by both federal and state authorities, Boucher could face *two different maximum sentences of ten years.*

----------


## phill4paul

> Read the last line.


  And you edited your original post to make it appear that you were referring to a state + Fed charge when your original post referred to nothing of the sort. I was replying to your original post, as quoted in full in my response. Christ, I'm done with you for tonight.

----------


## nikcers

> I'm done with you for tonight.


Tonight you were unlucky, 
but remember 
you only have to be lucky once.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> And you edited your original post to make it appear that you were referring to a state + Fed charge when your original post referred to nothing of the sort. I was replying to your original post, as quoted in full in my response. Christ, I'm done with you for tonight.


In my original post I did mistakenly say that the sentence could be life for felony assault in some states.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

>

----------


## liberalnurse

> And have been successful in that.
> 
> Meanwhile, we sit twiddling our dicks.


[IMG]C:\Users\jet15\Documents\23131720_2097014960527288  _8809436979990683275_n.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> [IMG]C:\Users\jet15\Documents\23131720_2097014960527288  _8809436979990683275_n.jpg[/IMG]


This is a link to a file on your computer.  Use the "upload" button so it will be hosted at RonPaulForums or upload to another hosting service and link to that.

If you need assistance, we can help.

----------


## jct74



----------


## timosman

> It should amaze people how quickly he came out to the media with that fake story, until they realize he was an accomplice.


Liberals always try to control the narrative and present their side of the story first. He might have to say at some point - I was only joking or really didn't mean it.

----------


## timosman

> He should be avoiding all people, as a cold or flu right now could be fatal.


Trump should invite him and the family to Mar-a-Lago. No need to cut the grass.

----------


## sparebulb

My local tv station (sinclair group) website is regurgitating the old narrative that Rand's trees led to a dispute and prevented the neighbor from selling his property.  It also reverts back to referring to only 5 broken ribs.

They also have at least two featured stories about Taylor Swift going at all times.

----------


## euphemia

You need to move to an area that has smarter news.  Taylor Swift is from here and we don't get that much news about her.

----------


## sparebulb

> You need to move to an area that has smarter news.


You have no idea just how right you are.

----------


## twomp

Perhaps the attacker was upset that Senator Paul was stealing a job away from an illegal immigrant....

----------


## PursuePeace

Ends at about the 2:50 mark -

----------


## nikcers



----------


## nobody's_hero

> He should be avoiding all people, as a cold or flu right now could be fatal.


Definitely. I got the flu vaccine a month ago, and yet I am currently sitting at home on day 4/4 of Flu A. I've coughed so hard at times I thought I was gonna have to push my eyeballs back in their sockets. And running a constant fever of 101 for almost 3 days straight is extremely debilitating.

Rand should be careful.

----------


## PursuePeace

*
VIDEO | U.S. Senator Rand Paul posts Thanksgiving message, thanks Kentucky residents for well-wishes*
At Link:

http://www.wdrb.com/story/36870519/v...or-well-wishes

----------


## PursuePeace

> Definitely. I got the flu vaccine a month ago, and yet I am currently sitting at home on day 4/4 of Flu A. I've coughed so hard at times I thought I was gonna have to push my eyeballs back in their sockets. And running a constant fever of 101 for almost 3 days straight is extremely debilitating.
> 
> Rand should be careful.


Ugh. Feel Better soon!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Definitely. I got the flu vaccine a month ago, and yet I am currently sitting at home on day 4/4 of Flu A. I've coughed so hard at times I thought I was gonna have to push my eyeballs back in their sockets. And running a constant fever of 101 for almost 3 days straight is extremely debilitating.
> 
> Rand should be careful.


An in-law is in the hospital with it right now. Pretty bad flu going around, doesn't appear that it was in the vaccine.

----------


## dannno

> An in-law is in the hospital with it right now. Pretty bad flu going around, doesn't appear that it was in the vaccine.


Appears to me it may have been

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Definitely. I got the flu vaccine a month ago, and yet I am currently sitting at home on day 4/4 of Flu A. I've coughed so hard at times I thought I was gonna have to push my eyeballs back in their sockets. And running a constant fever of 101 for almost 3 days straight is extremely debilitating.
> 
> Rand should be careful.


I would suggest that you not get flu shots in the future.

----------


## Valli6

Thanksgiving message also tweeted. Glad Rand is looking well.

----------


## SneakyFrenchSpy

It appears Rand's condition is getting worse, not better 




> *Since the attack, my husband Rand Paul hasn't taken a single breath without pain*
> 
> Posted: Nov 22, 2017 8:04 AMUpdated: Nov 22, 2017 8:04 AM
> 
> 
> By Kelley Paul 
> Editor's note: Kelley Paul is the wife of Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky. The opinions expressed in this commentary are hers.
> 
> (CNN) -- The average person takes 20,000 breaths a day. Since November 3, my husband, Rand Paul, has not taken a single one without pain. He has not had a single night's sleep uninterrupted by long periods of difficult breathing or excruciating coughing.
> ...


http://www.kxlf.com/story/36904841/s...h-without-pain

----------


## PursuePeace

^^^ A damn shame!!

----------


## EBounding

He needs to just stay home and do whatever it takes to get better.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

I'd be using the opioids... Give me pain relief!!

----------


## RonZeplin



----------


## Brian4Liberty

Now it makes sense.

The Bowling Green prosecutor (Chris Cohron) that _could have_ brought greater charges against Rene Boucher appears to be a leftist. Did this influence the lack of prosecution?

He has a Twitter feed where he mainly Tweets about football, but when it is politics, it is about ways to increase taxes, and occasional jabs at Donald Trump.
https://twitter.com/BG_Prosecutor

For example, here's a couple of the few political stories he thought worth retweeting:




> How developers of Lexington’s flashiest mall got a tax break meant for blighted areas
> By Linda Blackford
> UPDATED November 10, 2017 09:18 AM
> 
> Editor’s note: This is the second in a series of stories about tax breaks and incentive programs that cost Kentucky billions of dollars each year, leaving lawmakers little money to fix Kentucky’s ailing pension systems. 
> ...
> More: http://www.kentucky.com/news/state/a...180977721.html


He retweeted this, apparently he is not a fan of budget cuts at his pork trough:

----------


## truckinusa

This is my first post, but what is Rand Paul's reasoning for not explaining exactly what happened after this attack?  What does he got to hide?  He was supposedly the one that was the victim and it clearly appears that this is the case with the injury he sustained.  Just tell us what the neighbor said.  They must have had some sort of conversation laying in the grass.  These are two old men rolling down a hill together!  Does he run him off after he is laying there with his ribs broken or does the neighbor just hit him and take off?  The whole situation is just weird and Rand Paul keeps it going without fully explaining.

----------


## Danke

> This is my first post, but what is Rand Paul's reasoning for not explaining exactly what happened after this attack?  What does he got to hide?  He was supposedly the one that was the victim and it clearly appears that this is the case with the injury he sustained.  Just tell us what the neighbor said.  They must have had some sort of conversation laying in the grass.  These are two old men rolling down a hill together!  Does he run him off after he is laying there with his ribs broken or does the neighbor just hit him and take off?  The whole situation is just weird and Rand Paul keeps it going without fully explaining.


 On going litigation perhaps?

----------


## truckinusa

> On going litigation perhaps?



I can understand Rand not wanting to be involved in the criminal prosecution.  Are you saying he is keeping quiet because he wants to make him financially responsible?  I would think the criminal court would make him pay for any doctor bills plus a little more?  Is there really a need to go after the neighbor in civil court?  Cut down the trees, clean up the leaves or whatever it take for the guy to sell his house and get on with his life!  I have a feeling he won't be living there much longer anyways.

I had a similar situation with the neighbor and his dog.  I kept getting his dog digging under my fence into my yard.  I just opened the gate and let the thing run free.  A few hours later he came looking for the dog while I was at the grocery store.  He was karate chopping my front door screaming, "Where is my dog!"  My wife ended up calling the police and I never told anyone what really happened.  I'm guessing that is the kind of situation between Rand and his neighbor.  There is definitely more to this story.

----------


## dannno

> I can understand Rand not wanting to be involved in the criminal prosecution.  Are you saying he is keeping quiet because he wants to make him financially responsible?  I would think the criminal court would make him pay for any doctor bills plus a little more?  Is there really a need to go after the neighbor in civil court?  Cut down the trees, clean up the leaves or whatever it take for the guy to sell his house and get on with his life!  I have a feeling he won't be living there much longer anyways.
> 
> I had a similar situation with the neighbor and his dog.  I kept getting his dog digging under my fence into my yard.  *I just opened the gate and let the thing run free*.  A few hours later he came looking for the dog while I was at the grocery store.  He was karate chopping my front door screaming, "Where is my dog!"  My wife ended up calling the police and I never told anyone what really happened.  *I'm guessing that is the kind of situation between Rand and his neighbor.*  There is definitely more to this story.




Ya, sounds like your neighbor had a $#@!ty neighbor too.

But I guess you didn't hear the part about how they hadn't spoken in 10 years and Rand had zero HOA complaints about his yard. His neighbors claim his property looks the same as it did when the attacker moved in 17 years ago.

----------


## truckinusa

> Ya, sounds like your neighbor had a $#@!ty neighbor too.


My door got a few scuffs and dings in it and I deserved it!

----------


## dannno

> My door got a few scuffs and dings in it and I deserved it!



Well you endangered the life of an innocent dog to get back at your neighbor, soo.... I dunno, wouldn't be my choice of action but I wouldn't say it was completely undeserved.

----------


## truckinusa

> Ya, sounds like your neighbor had a $#@!ty neighbor too.
> 
> But I guess you didn't hear the part about how they hadn't spoken in 10 years and Rand had zero HOA complaints about his yard. His neighbors claim his property looks the same as it did when the attacker moved in 17 years ago.


I guess it goes back to what I originally said.  They must have had a lot of catching up to do laying in the grass after being tackled.  I wonder how long it takes to get acquainted again after 10 years?  Suppose his neighbor wasn't being malicious and he was just tackling him as a prank for not talking to him in 10 years?  The outcome was far from a prank, but nothing is very clear about this situation in my opinion.

----------


## truckinusa

> Well you endangered the life of an innocent dog to get back at your neighbor, soo.... I dunno, wouldn't be my choice of action but I wouldn't say it was completely undeserved.


I guess you could say, why have a fence when they just go under them?  I just made its freedom a little easier.

----------


## Danke

> I guess it goes back to what I originally said.  They must have had a lot of catching up to do laying in the grass after being tackled.  I wonder how long it takes to get acquainted again after 10 years?  Suppose his neighbor wasn't being malicious and he was just tackling him as a prank for not talking to him in 10 years?  The outcome was far from a prank, but nothing is very clear about this situation in my opinion.


you are assuming he laid there with Paul after the attack?

neg rep.

----------


## truckinusa

> you are assuming he laid there with Paul after the attack?
> 
> neg rep.


I'm thinking if I got hit as hard as he describes then I would probably lay there for a minute in pain and attempting to figure out where the pain came from?  It's not like it would be easy to get up if you fell down an incline.

----------


## Danke

> I'm thinking if I got hit as hard as he describes then I would probably lay there for a minute in pain and attempting to figure out where the pain came from?  It's not like it would be easy to get up if you fell down an incline.


You said “they.”

----------


## truckinusa

> You said “they.”


The best and most likely explanation I have read is the trees on Ran Paul's property are reducing his property value since his view is blocked toward the lake.  Even that explanation doesn't make sense when there are plenty of sneaky ways to kill trees.

----------


## Danke

“*They* must have had a lot of catching up to do laying in the grass after being tackled.”

----------


## truckinusa

> “*They* must have had a lot of catching up to do laying in the grass after being tackled.”


Unless the neighbor is just totally nuts and was unable to communicate then what do you do after you get tackled?  Do members of the senate carry a man down device that summons the police and they just lay there until help arrives?  I'm sure he didn't go far if he broke his ribs.  That hurts quite a bit.  Was it just a hit and run kind of situation?  He must have opened his eyes and identified the neighbor at some point?  The neighbor is going to keep super quiet now that there are criminal charges, but there is nothing preventing Rand Paul from telling what actually happened unless he is somehow at fault for inciting the neighbor.  There are ways to piss people off without actually threatening them.  I think I demonstrated that with my story.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> Unless the neighbor is just totally nuts and was unable to communicate then what do you do after you get tackled?  Do members of the senate carry a man down device that summons the police and they just lay there until help arrives?  I'm sure he didn't go far if he broke his ribs.  That hurts quite a bit.  Was it just a hit and run kind of situation?  He must have opened his eyes and identified the neighbor at some point?  The neighbor is going to keep super quiet now that there are criminal charges, but there is nothing preventing Rand Paul from telling what actually happened unless he is somehow at fault for inciting the neighbor.  There are ways to piss people off without actually threatening them.  I think I demonstrated that with my story.


There's really no reason for a victim to remain silent even with litigation. Their story (assuming it's true) cannot hurt the litigation if it does not change.

I suspect there's another reason the neighbor was so angry and Rand is not interested in that reason getting out.  Sex may be involved (Rand is a human, just like the rest of us and I love him to death).  Sex with who I don't know.  Maybe it's not even Rand but one of his sons.  I really don't know and of course it's all speculation but really, why the silence??

----------


## The Northbreather

??

----------


## The Northbreather

> Unless the neighbor is just totally nuts and was unable to communicate then what do you do after you get tackled?  Do members of the senate carry a man down device that summons the police and they just lay there until help arrives?  I'm sure he didn't go far if he broke his ribs.  That hurts quite a bit.  Was it just a hit and run kind of situation?  He must have opened his eyes and identified the neighbor at some point?  The neighbor is going to keep super quiet now that there are criminal charges, but there is nothing preventing Rand Paul from telling what actually happened unless he is somehow at fault for inciting the neighbor.  There are ways to piss people off without actually threatening them.  I think I demonstrated that with my story.


What you demonstrated it is a complete lack of understanding of how boundaries work in Western society. 

One of the first things your parents teach you is that it's wrong to put your hands on other people's person or property without being specifically invited to less you become the attacker/aggressor.

Ain't you got no momma kid?

----------


## phill4paul

> There's really no reason for a victim to remain silent even with litigation. Their story (assuming it's true) cannot hurt the litigation if it does not change.
> 
> I suspect there's another reason the neighbor was so angry and Rand is not interested in that reason getting out.  Sex may be involved (Rand is a human, just like the rest of us and I love him to death).  Sex with who I don't know.  Maybe it's not even Rand but one of his sons.  I really don't know and of course it's all speculation but really, why the silence??


  Pretty sure Rand has been forthcoming about the situation. He's remarked about the incident in interviews. His wife, Kelly, wrote an op-ed. I really do not understand why anyone would want more. Rand is a pretty private individual. He absolutely hated doing the live-stream during the campaign. Rand only did a few interviews after the attempted murder at the baseball game. His public side is about his issues and the government. His private side is just that. Private. I really do not know what is so hard to understand about this.

----------


## The Northbreather

> There's really no reason for a victim to remain silent even with litigation. Their story (assuming it's true) cannot hurt the litigation if it does not change.
> 
> I suspect there's another reason the neighbor was so angry and Rand is not interested in that reason getting out.  Sex may be involved (Rand is a human, just like the rest of us and I love him to death).  Sex with who I don't know.  Maybe it's not even Rand but one of his sons.  I really don't know and of course it's all speculation but really, why the silence??


The first thing an attorney tells a client is to keep quiet and let them handle any further communication about a case.

Much the same as saying anything to a police, your words can be taken out of context, twisted, or just plain fabricated should you choose to talk to the wrong person about the issue.

You're own word can definitely be used against you.

----------


## Suzanimal

> The first thing an attorney tells a client is to keep quiet and let them handle any further communication about a case.
> 
> Much the same as saying anything to a police, your words can be taken out of context, twisted, or just plain fabricated should you choose to talk to the wrong person about the issue.


Agree.

Also, he's a Senator. What's he gonna say? Dude's a $#@!ing nut job? That wouldn't go over well.

----------


## specsaregood

> There's really no reason for a victim to remain silent even with litigation. Their story (assuming it's true) cannot hurt the litigation if it does not change.
> 
> I suspect there's another reason the neighbor was so angry and Rand is not interested in that reason getting out.  Sex may be involved (Rand is a human, just like the rest of us and I love him to death).  Sex with who I don't know.  Maybe it's not even Rand but one of his sons.  I really don't know and of course it's all speculation but really, why the silence??


Or it is just like Randal and his wife have been saying all along and they DONT KNOW why this fruitcake attacked him.   How can you expect him to say why if he has no idea?  Who knows what kind of crazy rambling this guy was spouting off after randal managed to "throw him off" of him.   And I doubt Randal was listening to intently to the guy that had just attacked him.

You guys are being manipulated by the $#@!faced media, looking desperately to blame the victim.

Would you be asking a rape victim to explain why a rapist raped him/her?  And then blame the victim when they cant give you an explanation of the rapists thoughts and motives?

*You just alluded that Randal might have committed adultery or somebody else in his family at the least.  You should be $#@!ing ashamed of yourself.*

----------


## angelatc

> I'm thinking if I got hit as hard as he describes then I would probably lay there for a minute in pain and attempting to figure out where the pain came from?  It's not like it would be easy to get up if you fell down an incline.


Just stop thinking.

----------


## sparebulb

Perhaps Rand is as clueless as we are as to why the guy assaulted him.

It seems like good strategy to not make public statements about it lest you say something that the guy's lawyer/media will use as justification.

People that want to think the worst of Rand seize upon little things like compost piles and trees like the trucker.

----------


## William Tell

The scumbag who beat up Rand has been divorced and alone for a very long time. Stop the insane speculations and innuendo that are 100% baseless please. Who needs the media when you guys are making up bull$#@! sex scandals? I hate to even talk about it but I'm seeing it everywhere. It. Is. Nonsense.


Shut up. Rand is our guy and he just got beat within an inch of his life and his own supporters are smearing him. Why he puts up with the liberty movement at all I'll never know we treat him like $#@! every chance we get.

----------


## William Tell

*Jim Bullington, a former member of the city commission,  knows both men. He said Sunday that Boucher is divorced and lives alone.  Bullington described Boucher as a socialist.

*
*Jim Bullington, a former member of the city commission,  knows both men. He said Sunday that Boucher is divorced and lives alone.  Bullington described Boucher as a socialist.

*
*Jim Bullington, a former member of the city commission,  knows both men. He said Sunday that Boucher is divorced and lives alone.  Bullington described Boucher as a socialist.

*
*Jim Bullington, a former member of the city commission,  knows both men. He said Sunday that Boucher is divorced and lives alone.  Bullington described Boucher as a socialist.

*
*Jim Bullington, a former member of the city commission,  knows both men. He said Sunday that Boucher is divorced and lives alone.  Bullington described Boucher as a socialist.
*

----------


## Origanalist

> There's really no reason for a victim to remain silent even with litigation. Their story (assuming it's true) cannot hurt the litigation if it does not change.
> 
> I suspect there's another reason the neighbor was so angry and Rand is not interested in that reason getting out.  Sex may be involved (Rand is a human, just like the rest of us and I love him to death).  Sex with who I don't know.  Maybe it's not even Rand but one of his sons.  I really don't know and of course it's all speculation but really, why the silence??


Wow, are you projecting? Just speculating...when did you stop cheating on your wife?

----------


## Krugminator2

> This is my first post, but what is Rand Paul's reasoning for not explaining exactly what happened after this attack?  What does he got to hide?  He was supposedly the one that was the victim and it clearly appears that this is the case with the injury he sustained.  Just tell us what the neighbor said.


We already know what the neighbor said. He told Rand the trees are lowering his property value and he is trying sell his house.  That's what Rand's close friend and neighbor who was first to the scene said.

My initial thought is Rand was advised not to speak about the case. The defense made up a different story about grass clippings and lawn height which would contradict what the guy told Rand. It is very strange that it has been a month and no federal or state charges have been filed. He fed Fox News the story about the US Attorney telling him to expect to two more charges that would carry 5-10 years each.   He has also been pushing the idea this wasn't a lawn dispute.   Rand has been very evasive.  If  these are the only charges it makes Rand look pretty bad. 

It looks like the next court date is December 19th. I would think there would be some clarification by then.

----------


## Ender

> The scumbag who beat up Rand has been divorced and alone for a very long time. Stop the insane speculations and innuendo that are 100% baseless please. Who needs the media when you guys are making up bull$#@! sex scandals? I hate to even talk about it but I'm seeing it everywhere. It. Is. Nonsense.
> 
> 
> Shut up. Rand is our guy and he just got beat within an inch of his life and his own supporters are smearing him. Why he puts up with the liberty movement at all I'll never know we treat him like $#@! every chance we get.


*^^THIS^^*

Rand is playing it smart & the ridiculous smears from supporters shows exactly what the MSM x 1000 will do with any word that comes from his mouth.

----------


## Ender

> The first thing an attorney tells a client is to keep quiet and let them handle any further communication about a case.
> 
> Much the same as saying anything to a police, your words can be taken out of context, twisted, or just plain fabricated should you choose to talk to the wrong person about the issue.
> 
> You're own word can definitely be used against you.


Exactly.

----------


## Krugminator2

> There's really no reason for a victim to remain silent even with litigation. Their story (assuming it's true) cannot hurt the litigation if it does not change.
> 
> I suspect there's another reason the neighbor was so angry and Rand is not interested in that reason getting out.  Sex may be involved (Rand is a human, just like the rest of us and I love him to death).  Sex with who I don't know.  Maybe it's not even Rand but one of his sons.  I really don't know and of course it's all speculation but really, why the silence??


"When I spoke with Boucher's ex-wife, she batted away a number of theories, including the idea that the dispute related to Paul's office. "It's not politics. It's not money. It's not women or sex or infidelity," she said. "So pick what it is.""

https://www.gq.com/story/inside-rand-pauls-neighborhood-fight

That seems pretty unlikely given that the kids lived with Boucher's ex-wife and she would be in the best position to know.

It is most likely the guy has some sort mental problem and is frustrated with his life and snapped.

----------


## nikcers

> "When I spoke with Boucher's ex-wife, she batted away a number of theories, including the idea that the dispute related to Paul's office. "It's not politics. It's not money. It's not women or sex or infidelity," she said. "So pick what it is.""
> 
> https://www.gq.com/story/inside-rand-pauls-neighborhood-fight
> 
> That seems pretty unlikely given that the kids lived with Boucher's ex-wife and she would be in the best position to know.
> 
> It is most likely the guy has some sort mental problem and is frustrated with his life and snapped.


She doesn't say what it is but says what it isn't politics/money? She immediately says its not about money when supposedly the guy is mad because he can't sell his house? Either she is alluding that he was coerced into doing it or she wanted everyone to speculate and she is part of the fake news.

----------


## Valli6

> This is my first post, but what is Rand Paul's reasoning for not explaining exactly what happened after this attack?  What does he got to hide?  He was supposedly the one that was the victim and it clearly appears that this is the case with the injury he sustained.  Just tell us what the neighbor said.  They must have had some sort of conversation laying in the grass.  These are two old men rolling down a hill together!  Does he run him off after he is laying there with his ribs broken or does the neighbor just hit him and take off?  The whole situation is just weird and Rand Paul keeps it going without fully explaining.


First of all, you’re going along with the idea that this has anything to do with trees, leaves or landscaping. Rand has repeatedly stated that this is false. This has been supported by all his other neighbors, as well as the fact that there has never been any complaint to the home owners association regarding the Pauls. Boucher’s attempt at excusing his bad behavior - after the fact - is irrelevant.

The only people who have pushed this landscaping theory are the lawyer of the guilty man and an old biddy named Jim Skaggs. Note that Jim Skaggs is a former chairman of that county’s Republican party. Considering the many anti-libertarian, anti-Rand claims Skaggs has made throughout his tale - it’s pretty obvious that he and Rand hold opposing political views, despite Skaggs’ considering himself a Republican. 

Further, Rand and his trees were there before Boucher moved in. No reason for Rand to change anything. 

It seems pretty plain to me, that we will see a hearing or trial sometime in the future, so it would be foolish for Rand to publicly state his personal view of how or why the attack occurred. There are a number of ways it could be used to benefit the attacker - starting with unfairly swaying public opinion towards him.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> We already know what the neighbor said. He told Rand the trees are lowering his property value and he is trying sell his house.  That's what Rand's close friend and neighbor who was first to the scene said.
> 
> My initial thought is Rand was advised not to speak about the case. The defense made up a different story about grass clippings and lawn height which would contradict what the guy told Rand. *It is very strange that it has been a month and no federal or state charges have been filed*. He fed Fox News the story about the US Attorney telling him to expect to two more charges that would carry 5-10 years each.   He has also been pushing the idea this wasn't a lawn dispute.   Rand has been very evasive.  If  these are the only charges it makes Rand look pretty bad. 
> 
> It looks like the next court date is December 19th. I would think there would be some clarification by then.


The prosecutors from local to State AG are partisan Democrat statists. This is a huge problem. The vast majority of the government is populated by statists. They derive their living from government. They want the government to spend more on them. They want more power.

This is mirrored at the Federal level with all of the biased actions of the government. Lois Lerner using the IRS against anyone who wants smaller government. The hysteria around the last election when their precious Hillary lost. The government itself, from bottom to top, is primarily left-wing socialist, particularly in the area of government spending, and they will use their power to defeat or discredit anyone they feel threatens their gravy train.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> There's really no reason for a victim to remain silent even with litigation. Their story (assuming it's true) cannot hurt the litigation if it does not change.
> 
> I suspect there's another reason the neighbor was so angry and Rand is not interested in that reason getting out.  Sex may be involved (Rand is a human, just like the rest of us and I love him to death).  Sex with who I don't know.  Maybe it's not even Rand but one of his sons.  I really don't know and of course it's all speculation but really, why the silence??

----------


## nikcers



----------


## Jan2017

Anti-GOP sentiment to the point of a hatred-motivated crime against a public servant / United States Senator (?)

The baseball practice Capitol police shooting demonstrated that the anti-GOP crowd is getting encouraged to bizarro actions.
Since the attack involves a US Senator as a victim without a security force present, and there is a hate motive possibility  - 
this really might be federal to some prosecutors.

If this was a situation where Capitol Police had been around, what would they have to do to defend the Senator . . .
 fire on the potential assailant as he's running toward Rand or sometin' (?)

----------


## eleganz

> This is my first post, but what is Rand Paul's reasoning for not explaining exactly what happened after this attack?  What does he got to hide?  He was supposedly the one that was the victim and it clearly appears that this is the case with the injury he sustained.  Just tell us what the neighbor said.  They must have had some sort of conversation laying in the grass.  These are two old men rolling down a hill together!  Does he run him off after he is laying there with his ribs broken or does the neighbor just hit him and take off?  The whole situation is just weird and Rand Paul keeps it going without fully explaining.


Rand is *obviously* taking the high road.  Not going into details makes him seem the bigger man and far above the situation.  Talking about the drama, getting into details will make him seem petty and unwilling to let go.  The less he talks about the details,  the better for him.

Go take a PR class.

----------


## Created4

> This is my first post, but what is Rand Paul's reasoning for not explaining exactly what happened after this attack?  What does he got to hide?  He was supposedly the one that was the victim and it clearly appears that this is the case with the injury he sustained.  Just tell us what the neighbor said.  They must have had some sort of conversation laying in the grass.  These are two old men rolling down a hill together!  Does he run him off after he is laying there with his ribs broken or does the neighbor just hit him and take off?  The whole situation is just weird and Rand Paul keeps it going without fully explaining.


They are heading to litigation. Watch the full interview just posted this morning by nikcers. The attacker did say something after the attack, it was apparently nothing to do with landscapping, and Rand called it "criminal."

So with pending litigation, his attorney has obviously told him to say nothing about the attacker's motives to the press, as that will come out in discovery as they proceed to trial.

----------


## nikcers

> Anti-GOP sentiment to the point of a hatred-motivated crime against a public servant / United States Senator (?)
> 
> The baseball practice Capitol police shooting demonstrated that the anti-GOP crowd is getting encouraged to bizarro actions.
> Since the attack involves a US Senator as a victim without a security force present, and there is a hate motive possibility  - 
> this really might be federal to some prosecutors.
> 
> If this was a situation where Capitol Police had been around, what would they have to do to defend the Senator . . .
>  fire on the potential assailant as he's running toward Rand or sometin' (?)


The solution is a government that doesn't violate the second amendment. You won't get leftists shooting at people who won't vote for gun control laws if gun control is something that the government can't do. The guy that attacked Rand Paul also needs to pay for his crime. If people think there is no rule of law then people will take the law into their own hands.

----------


## Valli6

Heard an interview on TV with Judge Napolitano, maybe 2 weeks ago. He said something like - now that the feds have stepped in to investigate, the state has to keep their hands off until the federal investigation is completed. (Ive been unable to find online video of this particular interview.)

This leads me to believe the federal investigation is still going on, and the state prosecutor is powerless to change the charges till the feds are done. Perhaps this is the norm under these circumstances? Maybe there's more going on with Boucher, than we think.

----------


## truckinusa

> Pretty sure Rand has been forthcoming about the situation. He's remarked about the incident in interviews. His wife, Kelly, wrote an op-ed. I really do not understand why anyone would want more. Rand is a pretty private individual. He absolutely hated doing the live-stream during the campaign. Rand only did a few interviews after the attempted murder at the baseball game. His public side is about his issues and the government. His private side is just that. Private. I really do not know what is so hard to understand about this.


I don't think you can have it both ways, a private individual that happens to be in public life and also has multiple interviews and "talks" about the situation but never reveals the true problem?  He is probably a total jerk neighbor and he knows it.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I don't think you can have it both ways, a private individual that happens to be in public life and also has multiple interviews and "talks" about the situation but never reveals the true problem?  He is probably a total jerk neighbor and he knows it.

----------


## truckinusa

> Perhaps Rand is as clueless as we are as to why the guy assaulted him.
> 
> It seems like good strategy to not make public statements about it lest you say something that the guy's lawyer/media will use as justification.
> 
> People that want to think the worst of Rand seize upon little things like compost piles and trees like the trucker.


Hey, if the guy just came on his property and caused him injury and that was all there was to it then I would be fine with him being silent.  That doesn't seem to be the case.  He alluded to the cause of the dispute but chose to say that no dispute give him the right to beat him which I agree with also, but let us be the judge!  With all the sex scandals going around what if it was something completely outrageous that the next door neighbor was upset about?  I don't want to speculate about something horrible but if it rose to that level he deserved every one of those broken ribs.

----------


## nikcers

> I don't want to speculate


You sir win the internet

----------


## truckinusa

> You sir win the internet


That's a lot of porn!

----------


## euphemia

> I don't want to speculate about something horrible but if it rose to that level he deserved every one of those broken ribs.


I'm euphemia, and I don't mince words.  There are no crimes in America for which the penalty is lost teeth and broken ribs.  Did you hear me?  There are no crimes in America for which the penalty is lost teeth and broken ribs.  You are on a liberty forum, pal.  Let me say this one more time:  There are no crimes in America for which the penalty is lost teeth and broken ribs.

The second point:  No motive was ever published.  Dude doesn't have a wife.  The only crime was commited by the stupid jerk neighbor.

The third point:  The neighbor never filed a complaint, never went to trial or arbitration, and never had a case.  He is not judge or jury, and he does not ever get to mete out a penalty for any perceived wrong committed against him.    

Here is the summary:

1.  No crime in America has a penalty of lost teeth and broken ribs, so no, Rand did not deserve any of what he experienced.
2.  There was never a formal charge and no trial, so there is no crime here, except the assault by the idiot neighbor.
3.  The neighbor is not judge or jury.

You are dead wrong and probably should rethink your comments here.  Maybe you are the neighbor.  If so, I hope you enjoy your penalty.  There is no denying the injuries suffered here and that they happened on Dr. Paul's property.

----------


## truckinusa

> I'm euphemia, and I don't mince words.  There are no crimes in America for which the penalty is lost teeth and broken ribs.  Did you hear me?  There are no crimes in America for which the penalty is lost teeth and broken ribs.  You are on a liberty forum, pal.  Let me say this one more time:  There are no crimes in America for which the penalty is lost teeth and broken ribs.
> 
> The second point:  No motive was ever published.  Dude doesn't have a wife.  The only crime was commited by the stupid jerk neighbor.
> 
> The third point:  The neighbor never filed a complaint, never went to trial or arbitration, and never had a case.  He is not judge or jury, and he does not ever get to mete out a penalty for any perceived wrong committed against him.    
> 
> Here is the summary:
> 
> 1.  No crime in America has a penalty of lost teeth and broken ribs, so no, Rand did not deserve any of what he experienced.
> ...


Not saying this happened but if I raped your daughter or wife and you found out a day later I shouldn't expect a beat down?  I was saying he most likely didn't deserve it, but I can think of a few instances where he might.  I think the law would side with the neighbor too in those situations.  Do all neighbors handle their disputes with an attorney or judge?  I have a pretty big lot myself and it has been less than a year since I talked with my neighbor about whatever.

----------


## phill4paul

> I don't think you can have it both ways, a private individual that happens to be in public life and also has multiple interviews and "talks" about the situation but never reveals the true problem?  He is probably a total jerk neighbor and he knows it.


  Keep trolling. Christ. You are not even good at it.

----------


## phill4paul

> Not saying this happened but if I raped your daughter or wife and you found out a day later I shouldn't expect a beat down?  I was saying he most likely didn't deserve it, but I can think of a few instances where he might.  I think the law would side with the neighbor too in those situations.  Do all neighbors handle their disputes with an attorney or judge?  I have a pretty big lot myself and it has been less than a year since I talked with my neighbor about whatever.


  Well, I've messaged for your ban. Hopefully a few others will to. And in another 2 or three days something will be done about you.

----------


## euphemia

> Not saying this happened but if I raped your daughter or wife and you found out a day later I shouldn't expect a beat down?  I was saying he most likely didn't deserve it, but I can think of a few instances where he might.  I think the law would side with the neighbor too in those situations.  Do all neighbors handle their disputes with an attorney or judge?  I have a pretty big lot myself and it has been less than a year since I talked with my neighbor about whatever.


In the United States, there is never a crime for which the penalty is lost teeth and cracked ribs.  Rand is not out of the woods yet, and if it comes to a worst case scenario, then it becomes murder.  Rand is a sitting US Senator.  It would not surprise me that he does not see all his neighbors.

There is no justification for what the neighbor did.  But maybe you are the neighbor.  Come clean about that.

----------


## truckinusa

> Keep trolling. Christ. You are not even good at it.


Can't wait until I can say, "I told you so!"  I've never liked Rand Paul as a politician, but never saw him get so defensive about something so trivial as he puts it.  No reason to ban me.  I just didn't see anyone with an opposing view.  Guess I shouldn't argue with someone that has 38,000 posts on here because that would definitely make your correct?

----------


## phill4paul

> Can't wait until I can say, "I told you so!"  I've never liked Rand Paul as a politician, but never saw him get so defensive about something so trivial as he puts it.  No reason to ban me.  I just didn't see anyone with an opposing view.  Guess I shouldn't argue with someone that has 38,000 posts on here because that would definitely make your correct?


  It surely has led me to ferret dip$#@! trolls.

----------


## sparebulb

> Not saying this happened but if I raped your daughter or wife and you found out a day later I shouldn't expect a beat down?  I was saying he most likely didn't deserve it, but I can think of a few instances where he might.  I think the law would side with the neighbor too in those situations.  Do all neighbors handle their disputes with an attorney or judge?  I have a pretty big lot myself and it has been less than a year since I talked with my neighbor about whatever.


Make the most of your posts while you can, because I doubt that you will be here much longer, mothertrucker.

----------


## Dr.3D

And he's gone.   

POOF!

----------


## Ender

> And he's gone.   
> 
> POOF!

----------


## Schifference

I think the claim of lost teeth is fake news.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> the $#@!faced media


I'm saying that three times and keeping it.

Epic description of the worthless media whores.

Even better than "the government news organs".

I wonder if the ever suffering serfs of the USSR used to say that about _Pravda_.

----------


## Danke

> Well, I've messaged for your ban. Hopefully a few others will to. And in another 2 or three days something will be done about you.



Did so around post #669

----------


## euphemia

Well, that didn't take long.  *brushes hands off*

----------


## Influenza

I think some posters here could learn a thing or two about what Rand said: "don't wish ill on your political opponents"

----------


## asurfaholic

I cant believe this guy is not being held in federal prison on massive charges.

This country makes my blood boil

----------


## Anti Federalist

WaPo smear piece regurgitates "landscaping" plot.

hxxps://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/intrigue-grows-over-what-sparked-the-attack-on-rand-paul/2017/12/06/3fde5cc0-d312-11e7-95bf-df7c19270879_story.html

Do. Not. Read. Comments.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Actually...I take that back.

Go read them...thousands and thousands of them.

And understand why you will *never* live free by voting.

----------


## phill4paul

> WaPo smear piece regurgitates "landscaping" plot.
> 
> hxxps://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/intrigue-grows-over-what-sparked-the-attack-on-rand-paul/2017/12/06/3fde5cc0-d312-11e7-95bf-df7c19270879_story.html
> 
> Do. Not. Read. Comments.


  They want me to pay to view. I ain't gonna give 'em a cent.

----------


## Krugminator2

> They want me to pay to view. I ain't gonna give 'em a cent.


For future reference just copy and paste the web address here and you get around the paywall for almost every news outlet (or so I've heard).

http://archive.is

----------


## Jamesiv1

> The senator had a pumpkin patch, compost and unraked leaves beneath some of his trees. Goodwin said it annoyed Boucher that Paul did not consistently cut his grass to the same height, and leaves from Paul’s trees blew on his property.


the leaves blowing on his yard put him over the edge.

----------


## phill4paul

> For future reference just copy and paste the web address here and you get around the paywall for almost every news outlet (or so I've heard).
> 
> http://archive.is


  Thanks. That works.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> They want me to pay to view. I ain't gonna give 'em a cent.


Sorry to pull a "Collins" on you....limited connection here.

----------


## phill4paul

> Sorry to pull a "Collins" on you....limited connection here.


  Krugminator's link got me through to read the article. Didn't allow me to read the comments. No worries.

----------


## timosman

> Actually...I take that back.
> 
> Go read them...thousands and thousands of them.
> 
> And understand why you will *never* live free by voting.


Not so bad as you say. Many support Rand. Are you being a chicken?

----------


## nikcers

> Not so bad as you say. Many support Rand. Are you being a chicken?

----------


## Schifference

If a senator cannot have bipartisan support for being attacked in his own yard, why would anyone think he could become POTUS?

----------


## nikcers

> If a senator cannot have bipartisan support for being attacked in his own yard, why would anyone think he could become POTUS?


He couldn't build a bipartisan coalition because of Sanders. If you don't recall lots of Sanders supporters were Ron Paul supporters. Between Sanders and Cruz Rand didn't have enough funds to continue, otherwise he would of. He would of kept running if he had enough to Primary, he didn't get a free ride like Trump did. Lots of people on Reddit said they don't support Rand's politics but its not cool to break peoples ribs, Rand didn't get a fair shot at the election, the deck was stacked against him.

----------


## Superfluous Man

> If you don't recall lots of Sanders supporters were Ron Paul supporters.


Lots as in what? 1%?

----------


## William Tell

Ron addressed some of the nastiest fake news rumors about the attack here h/t @jct74 https://youtu.be/TT-kdXG4n9Q?t=522

----------


## nikcers

> Ron addressed some of the nastiest fake news rumors about the attack here h/t @jct74 https://youtu.be/TT-kdXG4n9Q?t=522


LOL! when he said that Trumps not a puppet because of his personality and then said its easy to come to that conclusion if you look at his policies..then talked about his federal reserve pick.  I hope that brings more people to listen to Ron Paul, that interviewer was satisfied with Ron Paul speak.

----------


## nikcers

> Lots as in what? 1%?


1% + 1% +1% +1%+1% is a lot of campaign money to bypass fake news. Rand literally resorted to creating viral INTERNET videos to try to get his message out about taxes. I sure didn't get a $#@!ing tax cut did you?

----------


## Pericles

> Actually...I take that back.
> 
> Go read them...thousands and thousands of them.
> 
> And understand why you will *never* live free by voting.


Absolute truth. And no matter how much ammunition you have stockpiled, it is not going to be enough.

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

Did the neighbor actually do the deed, or just take the fall / payout ?

Also, a young lady noted that the attack happened 2 or 3 weeks after the meeting with Dana Rohrbacher in which Rand did agree to talk with Trump re: Assange deal.

----------


## milgram

Rand says the guy yelled something after the attack, but he didn't give details
He was interviewed for Fox News Digital. I don't know if this video has been posted yet: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEYkd0ciefA

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

^ Ron and Rand's response tells me they know a lot more than they have publicly revealed.

----------


## nikcers

Rand Paul is already back to FULL PAUL, He's ready for Festivus!

----------


## Schifference

/// 

Any Updates on this issue? 

Is this a misdemeanor?

----------


## devil21

> /// 
> 
> Any Updates on this issue? 
> 
> Is this a misdemeanor?


KY courts website says still a misdemeanor and "Next PRETRIAL CONFERENCE is scheduled for 02/22/2018 at 1:32 PM in room BD".  Docket says "ASSAULT 4TH DEGREE MINOR INJURY"

Statute is:
508.030   Assault in the fourth degree.
(1)A person is guilty of assault in the fourth degree when:
(a)He intentionally or wantonly causes physical injury to another person; or
(b)With  recklessness  he  causes  physical  injury  to  another  person  by  means  of  a 
deadly weapon or a dangerous instrument.
(2)Assault in the fourth degree is a Class A misdemeanor.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Paul: Recovery after attack was 'a living hell'




> Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky.) on Sunday called the recovery from a November attack outside of his Kentucky home "a living hell." 
> 
> “It was sort of a living hell for the first four or five weeks," Paul told CBS News's "Face the Nation." 
> 
> “Couldn’t get out of bed without assistance. Six broken ribs, damage to my lungs, two bouts of pneumonia," he continued. 
> 
> “It was really a tough go of it, but each day I feel a little bit better," he said. "This last month I’ve been doing better." 
> Paul's neighbor of 17 years, Rene Boucher, pleaded not guilty to assaulting the senator.
> 
> ...

----------


## angelatc

Audio of 911 call released.   What struck me is that he never identified himself as a "somebody."  If this had been a John McCain, his first words would have been "This is Senator..."

https://soundcloud.com/user-38829703...-paul-911-call

----------


## devil21

Boucher's case has been moved to Federal court and is now a felony.

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/neigh...ry?id=52475000




> The neighbor of Sen. Rand Paul, who's accused of attacking the Kentucky Republican over a dispute about lawn debris, was charged with a felony today. 
> 
> Rene A. Boucher, 58, of Bowling Green, Kentucky, was charged with assaulting a member of Congress resulting in personal injury, a felony under federal law, Josh J. Minkler, U.S. attorney for the Southern District of Indiana, announced today.   more at link


(oops didn't see other threads before posting, was surprised this one wasn't updated)

----------


## timosman



----------


## SneakyFrenchSpy



----------


## Bern

Has Rand filed a civil suit?

----------


## Valli6

Persons responsible for this decision:

*US District Judge Marianne Batanni:* 
_from the Eastern District of Michigan, sitting by special designation._ 

(Battani said it was) a _"dispute between neighbors"_ and an _"isolated incident,"_ not motivated by politics. https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/jus...m_npd_nn_fb_np

_'I know it's a heavy burden to be a convicted felon, but I hope you can forgive yourself and go on with your life,"_ Battani said. _"I hope the Pauls can forgive you, but ultimately, you can forgive yourself.'_ http://wkyufm.org/post/rand-paul-att...-bars#stream/0

*Josh J. Minkler:* 
_U.S. Attorney for the Southern District of Indiana_ 

*U.S. Attorney’s Office for the Southern District of Indiana:*
_assigned the case following the recusal of_ the _U.S. Attorney’s Office for the Western District of Kentucky_

*Louisville office of the FBI:* 
_Investigators_

*Kentucky State Police:* 
_Investigators_

*Amy S. Hess:*
_Special Agent in Charge_ from _FBI's Louisville field office_
Appointed by James Comey. https://www.fbi.gov/contact-us/field...harge-amy-hess 

*Bradley P. Shepard:* 
(The Prosecutor!) _Assistant U.S. Attorney_ from the _U.S. Attorney’s Office for the Southern District of Indiana_, _prosecuted this case as a Special Attorney to the U.S. Attorney General_ 
The press release is unreal. Is it typical for a press release from the DOJ to include the criminal's excuse for committing the crime?
Press release: https://www.justice.gov/usao-sdin/pr...ember-congress



> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> Friday, June 15, 2018
> *Kentucky man sentenced for assaulting a member of congress*
> 
> Victim attacked while mowing his yard.
> 
> PRESS RELEASE
> 
> *Indianapolis B Josh J. Minkler, the United States Attorney for the Southern District of Indiana*, announced today that a Bowling Green, Kentucky, man was sentenced for assaulting a member of congress resulting in personal injury, a felony under federal law. Rene A. Boucher 60, was sentenced to 30 days imprisonment by *U.S. District Judge Marianne Batanni from the Eastern District of Michigan, sitting by special designation. * 
> ...

----------


## eleganz

lol holy $#@!, the most lopsided case.

Man beaten to a life threatening state, but don't forget! It was over a pile of leaves.  Isn't it funny every media outlet had to push that narrative so hardhard.

----------


## Danke

*Sen. Rand Paul files lawsuit seeking unspecified damages from neighbor who tackled him and broke multiple ribs in dispute over yard debris*


*U.S. Sen. Rand Paul filed a lawsuit against his Bowling Green, Kentucky neighbor Rene Boucher on Friday* *The lawsuit seeks unspecified damages for a November 3 assault, in which Boucher tackled Sen. Paul to the ground in a dispute over yard debris * *Boucher was sentenced to 30 days in jail and fined $10,000 earlier this month for assaulting a member of Congress*
*​*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...ckled-him.html

----------


## EBounding

> lol holy $#@!, the most lopsided case.
> 
> Man beaten to a life threatening state, but don't forget! It was over a pile of leaves.  Isn't it funny every media outlet had to push that narrative so hardhard.


And that makes it OK!  

I hope Rand bankrupts him.

----------

